# Toddler Sleepless nights support thread



## Tezzy

does anybody else have toddlers who just wont sleep?

ffion used to go down fine but now she screams and screams in her cot for about half an hour before she finally goes to sleep.. and now shes awake several times in the night too. id say she wakes at 8.30,11,2,4 and today she was wide awake at 5.15 so we've been downstairs since.

rhys isnt any better, he doesnt go to bed until about 10 because hes just so hyper after hes had his supper. if he doesnt nap in the day he goes to bed at a decent time but some days if he doesnt nap he just screams and screams because hes over tired.

im so tired! :cry:


----------



## mommyof3co

Awww I'm sorry :hug: 
Hayden finally "sleeps through" but didn't until 15mo, I put sleeps through in quotes because every single night now, for probably the past couple weeks, he ends up in our bed in the middle of the night. I really don't mind, I actually sleep better once he comes in, atleast now he doesn't wake up needing things...most nights atleast. A couple nights ago he came in here and decided he was no longer tired and laid there tossing and turning, kicking us, talking to himself then decided he had to have a drink and was yelling about that until I got it and he finally went back to sleep about 2hrs later. Going down can be tough though, now that past week I've been putting him down before his brothers and that seems to help. But some nights can be rough...we actually have to tape his door shut so he won't keep coming out...he just tries to get out, if he can't he plays or goes to sleep. But man nights were rough before I put him down first, they keep each other awake playing for hours on end, I thought I was going to loose my mind. 

I really hope they start sleeping better for you soon!!!! Do they sleep together, at the same time? How old is Rhys again? Maybe he's outgrown naps, maybe moving bedtime up and cutting out naps might help him?


----------



## cupcake

my son is still in my bed and the last two weeks has been waking about 3 times a night, in the middle of the night he likes to kick me and roll around the bed. soooooo annoying


----------



## marley2580

Kaya's a flipping nightmare to go down atm. It usually takes us about an hour or so to get her to sleep. Her new thing when her dad puts her down (which is going to be a lot more often soon) is to shout 'mummy' over and over and over. I flatly refuse to have her up any later than 7:30pm though as we go to bed around 10pm and I want some child free time. She almost always ends up in our bed as well, but once she's in she sleeps really well. I'm hoping that she'll start sleeping in her own bed a bit more once the baby comes as we'll be co-sleeping with the baby as well.


----------



## moomin_troll

well zanes now 10 months old n ive only been able to sleep thru the night 3 times since he was born. its driving me crazy, ive tried everthing.

he goes bed around 7.30 pm and sleeps for afew hours then thru the night he will start screaming but doesnt wake up, so i try bottles, dummy and 9 times out of 10 he comes in my bed but its dangerous as he crawls off the edge.

and then hes up every morning between 5am-6.30am no matter what time he goes to bed.

no sleep is really driving me mad i thought hed be over it by now


----------



## Serene123

We go through stages. Last night she woke up at 12am, and then slept untill 6am, but sometimes she will sleep 6pm untill 6pm.

I have weird insomnia right now. I can't get to sleep untill about 3am, so by the time I've gone to sleep, I only have 3 hours no matter what she does during the night :dohh:


----------



## Serene123

cupcake said:


> my son is still in my bed and the last two weeks has been waking about 3 times a night, in the middle of the night he likes to kick me and roll around the bed. soooooo annoying

Are you still having trouble getting him out of your bed? We keep falling back into the habit, but this time I've said it's the last time!


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan is 2 yrs 4 months and wakes screaming very loudly 2~3times a night when i ask whats wrong he says he dunno :( with a newborn its very tryin i feel as one falls asleep the other wakes his mornings start at 5:30 no matter what time he as gone to bed or how many times he as woken up


----------



## lady3

Marlie's now woken up 3 times so far tonight and it's not even midnight! I was just about to go to sleep when she woke up this last time. I've put off going to sleep for now and now I'm on here trying to figure out what to do!
I think it's our fault because she was teething and in pain so we kept going into her wen she woke. Then we went on holiday and she slept like an angel! Now we're back and she's back to the waking up thing. I can't figure it out. She used to sleep 11 hours straight but we haven't gotten that for the last few weeks now (except when we were on hols).


----------



## Tezzy

we had a slightly better night lastnight i put her to bed at 7.30 and she slept through till 4am but was then wide awake so we've been up since


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh delt with zane last night so i almost got a whole nights sleep :happydance: and i even got a lie in today as zanes gone to my mums lol


----------



## lady3

moomin_troll said:


> my oh delt with zane last night so i almost got a whole nights sleep :happydance: and i even got a lie in today as zanes gone to my mums lol

Hooray for some sleep for you and Tezzy. Marlie finally fell asleep at 2! I just had to let her cry and after 10 minutes, she was out. I think I'll have to do it again if she wakes tonight. Hopefully one night is all it took to help her learn to fall asleep on her own again because I'm feeling a bit :loopy: today!


----------



## Tezzy

we let ffion cry for a bit too.. hopefully itll work for you.

ffion and rhys havent had naps today so theyre really overtired.. wish me luck getting them to sleep tonight!


----------



## Wobbles

Piece of rope, hook outside your window and the ability to tie a good knot then hang from the legs for 5 minutes! Worked for me :rofl: Joking >>>>


----------



## Tezzy

Wobbles said:


> Piece of rope, hook outside your window and the ability to tie a good knot then hang from the legs for 5 minutes! Worked for me :rofl: Joking >>>>

thanks for the advice :thumbup:... *now wheres my rope....* 


:rofl: :headspin:


----------



## moomin_troll

well my oh is away for a week on sunday so i wont be gettin any sleep :(


----------



## Tezzy

ffions been up twice since she went to bed at 7 *sigh*


----------



## lady3

Marlie was up from 1-3:30 last night! The night before she slept all the way through frokm 8-7 and we were visiting friends, so she was in a strange room. Maybe she doesn't like her room/cot? 
My Children's Centre is having a sleep clinic on Wednesday that I'm going to go to to get ideas. I'll pass on any helpful ones I hear.
**Should I offer the rope trick there?**


----------



## Tezzy

ffion is no better.. she just screams when i give her a beaker.. lastnight she must have woke about 6 times, gave her a bottle in the end and she slept till 7am


----------



## Linzi

We've had problems the last few weeks with him and I think its because he's got a bit of seeration anxiety, and I read that sleepless nights can kick in with that.

He's waking like 2 or 3 times in the night (apart from last night he was in the travel cot in our room and he slept through as we had guests staying in his room. He slept through last night.

Its tiring, Im knackered

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

im knackered too Linzi :hugs:


----------



## Linzi

Im sorry you're having such a rough time hun, did you manage to get Rhys into his own bed? I think last I heard you were having problems with him...

xxx


----------



## Tezzy

nope hes still in our bed :dohh: i ended up sleeping on the couch with ffion lastnight because she kept waking and screaming... im super sleepy this morning!


----------



## Tezzy

just noticed this is a sticky now! thanks admin! xxx


----------



## moomin_troll

well zanes being a nighmare cuz his dads away but either tonight or tomo i get to go out and see a stripper and get drunk....YAY

downfall is my mum will dump zane on me soon as he gets up so i wont be gettin much sleep then either :(


----------



## Tezzy

:(


----------



## moomin_troll

lets hope the stripper is a good one then hahaha


----------



## Tezzy

:thumbup: Hehe


----------



## moomin_troll

well last night zane kept waking up as usual so he came in my bed well this morning i head a bump n found him at the bottom of the bed face first on the floor :(

i felt awful but he didnt hurt himself as i have a pile of clean clothes there that he fell on


----------



## embojet

Last couple of nights Molly only woke once for a quick bottle but last nihjt she was up for 3 hours solid, refysed her bottkle and just seemed wide awake and wanted to play :dohh:


----------



## embojet

sorry, just realised I posted in toddler section :blush:


----------



## vicky9207

Aaron doesnt go down till about 9:30 and wake up at 5:30, 6:00, 6:30. 

Plus He Would Wake Up 2,3 times During The night


----------



## lady3

So been to the sleep clinic today and they had made a mistake and I needed to make an appointment (even though I had called yesterday and they told me to just show up). So I've now made an appointment for next Thursday. I did have a minute to talk to the hv though and I told her how Marlie had been sleeping like an angel the last 3 nights. The only thing that's been different is I've been out all 3 nights so Joel's been putting her to sleep. She suggested I keep letting him do that as some kids can have sep anxiety from one parent and associate sleep with it thus waking up and getting scared.


----------



## Tezzy

oh hun i hope you get some more help when you go next thursday! let us know how you get on!

We had another rough night lastnight, Ffion woke up screaming several times.. i think she just wants cuddles :dohh:


----------



## embo216

Oh I really belong in here lol. I could count the time's Lily's slept more than 4 hours on one hand! She's always been up at least 4 times from 7-7. I've resorted to co-sleeping now :( It's a massive step backwards but I'm just so tired with the lack of sleep and being pregnant that this is only way I can calm her down easier. She still wakes up tho!

I'm going to have a bedroom full of babies by christmas!


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs: we are still cosleeping with rhys.. its a nightmare!

ive forgotten what it feels like not to be tired!


----------



## embo216

Me too! I get the green eyed monster sometimes when my friends tell me how well their babies sleep! It's not so bad now I don't have Paul to take up the bed space :) 

Mind you I've never known a child to wiggle and find themselves in such random positions on the bed lol


----------



## bigbelly2

oh i soooo belong here...

tommy used to be a really good baby and loved his kip....he goes to bed at 8pm without fail everynight, he sometimes goes straight off and other times he cries for between 2 and 10 minutes but generally hes quite good..he hates being tucked in and wont have a blanket and doesnt like his sleeping bag so i do worry hel get cold but hes ever such a hot baby.
He wakes up in the night between 2 and 10 times, sometimes its because hes lost his dummy, others hel be sitting up looking lost, others hel be standing up trying to get out and then sometimes he just cries and cries for no reason. Mark used to bring him in our bed but i put a stop to that and we literally have to leave him scream if theres nothing wrong with him..we have totally random evenings and never have a clue what hes going to be like, its really hard work and im so tired, especially as im at work....
I am contemplating taking his dummy away as this does seem to be the main problem but im also worried about doing this though as its his dummy that gets him back to sleep...he always comes into our bed in the morning but hes not allowed in until its 6am at least...im getting so fed up!
h x


----------



## Jkelmum

Wish Ethan would co-sleep but never would even from being a baby he is 2 yrs 5 months and today right now at quart to 1 in the morning we are downstairs so he can have toast as my hubby is sayyin he wakes more when he as been fussy at tea time and thinks he is hungry ....made it boring he is sat at table eating while i ignore him on here then back to bed we shall try to go


----------



## mommyof3co

Ugh Hayden has been driving me insane the past couple of nights. He goes down at 8pm and last night he wasn't asleep until after 11:30!!!!!! First he called for me over and over and I kept putting him back in bed and he just got upset, then he wanted a drink so i gave him water and he kept saying drink so i had him show me what he wanted and he wanted milk and i just gave him and gave it to him, he normally never gets milk to bed, but that didn't make him happy. He didn't eat much dinner so I thought maybe he's hungry, got him up and fed him some oatmeal and put him back in bed...wasn't happening. It was terrible. And when he finally did fall asleep he kept waking back up. tonight he tried fighting it again tonight but didn't last as long I thinkb ecause he was so worn out from yesterday, he didn't get that great of a nap today, but it still took him about an hour to go to sleep and he's woken up 2x so far and it's right after 2am..I should go to bed


----------



## lady3

Just back from the sleep clinic. It sounds promising but it's a slow process. They only change a couple of things at a time and it can take a few weeks to sort. That's ok by me though as it's the support I think I need the most.

This week we're keeping a sleep diary.
We've also been asked to change her diet a bit as she's so active the hv thinks she possibly needs more frequent, smaller meals with more carbs. I think it's a good step. Something I hadn't really thought about either. She said that especially for her dinner, up her slow releasing carbs, so include avocado (Marlie hates avo, so she suggested mixing it with banana), brown rice and sweet potatoes. She also said for her snacks to try to give her eggy bread cut up and give her a soldier with some fruit. I'll try anything! I'll let you know how we get on.


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs: hope it works!


----------



## moomin_troll

well zanes now back in his own room, i refuse to co sleep anymore he drives me nuts lol

hes still waking in the night around once or twice and i just give him a bottle and go back to bed lol

just put him down for a nap cuz hes so tired and all hes doin is screaming and as usual the oh isnt doin a thing to help


----------



## <3 torz

OMG!! My normally, exceptionally good sleeper has become a horror overnight! She has slept through properly since about 6weeks old and now, at nearly 18 months she is awful! For the past week or so, she goes to bed at her normal time and screams and screams, she can barely breathe, she sobs it's horrendous! The first night we ran in because we thought she was choking we were so relieved that, instinctively picked her up and now, since then it's been awful. I still panic though because she is beside herself. I have no idea what to do! One idea I do have is that perhaps she's sleeping too much during the day - she has about 3 hours. If I cut this down, do you think it would help? How much sleep should an 18 month old have? She's been at it an hour now!!


----------



## Linzi

Past couple of weeks here have been awful. Im on some new medication which is making me realy tired and Seth has been sleeping really really badly. We've decided he's not coming in our bed anymore. If he cries, we go through to check he's ok, pop his dummy in then leave him and if he cries he cries. It's heartbreaking but he's not properly awake and we don't let him get into a state. If he gets too worked up we go straight through and calm him down.

Last night was ok, he woke twice (once we gave him calpol because he had a temp and the other his nappy leaked so we changed him and put him in the travel cot which is still set up. Never cam into our bed once. It's awful listening to him cry but he seems fine today.

Hopefully tonight will be easier.

xxx


----------



## Linzi

well if its possible, last night was worse. matts been up since 430, Me since 530. 

He just has tantrums in his sleep i dont understand.


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs:


----------



## <3 torz

Is it night terrors? My LO hasn't had them but I've heard about them. x


----------



## Linzi

I might google it, I thought it might be nightmares but I didnt know if they got them at this age, thanks :) x

*edit* read up about nightmare/night terrors and it sounds exactly like that except that it says after 15/20 minutes they settle down into sleep again but he doesn't he pretty much cried last night for 3 1/2 hours.

Bleurgh dont know what to do x


----------



## Tezzy

Ffion does that too somenights and i never know why either


----------



## moomin_troll

zane was a nighmare last night constant screaming for hours.
i felt like just walking out last night and not coming back, i dont no how many more nights of not sleeping i can take


----------



## <3 torz

Why doesn't the stork deliver a manual when she drops off the bundles?!!! :haha:


----------



## PitBullMommy

After almost a year or sleeping thru...Charlotte has decided to wake 6-7 times a night for the past 2 weeks. All she wants is a cuddle to go back to sleep, but YIKES...with a newborn getting up every two hours and her every two hours (and they take opposite hours so we're up EVERY hour!) it's getting SO TIRING! I think it's cause she's in her toddler bed now. Dunno why, but since we put her in there she has been doing this almost every night. I can understand when she falls out (usually once a night), but...several times just for a cuddle!! DH worked last night so was just me with the kids. SO SLEEPY


----------



## moomin_troll

i had to have zane in bed with me last night but hes such a riggle bum i didnt get much sleep :(

i might have to resort to drugging him haha

altho on a good note past few nights he has gone without his middle of the night bottle so maybe he will start sleeping soon (touch wood)


----------



## mommyof3co

Ugh someone make Hayden sleep please!!!! He has been in bed almost 2hrs and still isn't sleeping. He has been throwing a fit, calling mommy and crying on and off. We don't do CIO as babies, but I don't really consider it that when a toddler is doing it JUST to get the attention you know and when you walk in they smile and are fine. But I keep going in to calm him, he got so worked up earlier the only thing that got him to calm down was me holding him then I tried to get him back in his bed and he flipped out again. So I brought him out and he laid on my chest for awhile but then started playing so I put him back down. We just gave him his own room away from his brothers and I think he's having a hard time adjusting :( But man this day has already been really long and exhausting and DH still isn't home...I just want him to sleep :(


----------



## moomin_troll

Well zane went to bed around 9.30pm last night and slept thru till 5am! 

Too early for me to get up but atleast he didnt wake, he only moaned for a second then went back to sleep.

Im off out tonight so my mum can deal with him lol


----------



## Christine33

i actually think i belong here too (never noticed it before).

My Ali has never been a great sleeper. Goes through periods of sleeping through and then not sleeping through. He is now almost 13 months old and is going through one of his 'not sleeping through' phases. I am shattered and need some snooze........

he goes down religiously at 9pm every night, will wake up at 3am crying, screaming. Takes ages to comfort him and to get him back to sleep. He will eventually go back down till 6.30-7am if i am lucky.

I refuse to leave him crying, just breaks my heart to do that so i stay with him and just cuddle him till he goes back to sleep.

i am soooooo tired though and it is worse being pregnant and working part time too! i just hope he grows out of it, really i do.


----------



## Samantha675

I am so here. Brenn has never been a good sleeper, and still isn't. Now at night, we go in our room(co-sleeper here) I will nurse him, then lay down in bed with him. He tosses and turns, and then will fall asleep. He has been waking up ever 3 hours, at 12, 3, and 6. He doesn't need to nurse now to get back to sleep, but sometimes it is just easier, so I let him. It is much better than it used to be when he would wake up every 1-2 hours all night long. Last night was the very first night that my DH stayed with him all night long, and I went in the guest room. I woke up, and looked at the clock at 6:30 and almost freaked out. I couldn't believe it. He will sleep, someday!


----------



## Mamafy

:sleep: I belong in here :(

The past week or so Katie has been a nightmare, goes to sleep alright but wakens at either 3, 4, 5 or 6 If I'm really lucky :( Only been really lucky once in 10 days :dohh:
She has 4 more teeth to get so maybe its that plus has a mild cold...

Please give me some sleep tonight princess xx


----------



## coz

Im joining in here i have posted for ages but charlie still doesnt sleep well we had a good couple of months when he stopped teething now hes started teething again hes up winging alot and hes grisling himself to sleep now hes tired but his teeth are hurting i keep going in but theres nothing to help him hes had calpol :( xxx


----------



## bev309

Another backwards step here:dohh: Jack went through a long period of sleeping through, but has now started waking & won't go back to sleep unless he comes into bed with us:wacko: He doesn't just wriggle, he will sit up & hurl his head towards the pillow / my face or whatever is in his path depending on which way up he is:nope: He does this several time a night. He will spin around & drop his feet like a dead weight into my face / chest etc & when he does eventually settle, he leaves me hanging off the edge of the bed - doesn't make for a good nights sleep:wacko:
He has never been one to go to bed on his own - he still falls asleep on the settee or on a pillow on the floor, so I have to carry him up while asleep. We have tried, but as soon as he goes into his cot he will start crying. I am hoping that it is linked with his back teeth coming through, 3 of them are through so far, but am not so sure as he seems to wake at the same time everynight?


----------



## coz

bev309 said:


> Another backwards step here:dohh: Jack went through a long period of sleeping through, but has now started waking & won't go back to sleep unless he comes into bed with us:wacko: He doesn't just wriggle, he will sit up & hurl his head towards the pillow / my face or whatever is in his path depending on which way up he is:nope: He does this several time a night. He will spin around & drop his feet like a dead weight into my face / chest etc & when he does eventually settle, he leaves me hanging off the edge of the bed - doesn't make for a good nights sleep:wacko:
> He has never been one to go to bed on his own - he still falls asleep on the settee or on a pillow on the floor, so I have to carry him up while asleep. We have tried, but as soon as he goes into his cot he will start crying. I am hoping that it is linked with his back teeth coming through, 3 of them are through so far, but am not so sure as he seems to wake at the same time everynight?


i was just about to say as i was reading it sounds like teething, charlie wakes more when his teeth are playing up too :cry: xxx


----------



## Jkelmum

2 yrs 6 months waking and screaming crying when i ask whats wrong he dont know :hissy: I am so frustrated with him ...tonight he is disturbing the whole house so ive had to bring him downstairs :cry: ...I need :sleep:


----------



## Tezzy

ive been up allllllllllllllllllllll night :hissy:


----------



## Jkelmum

Tezzy said:


> ive been up allllllllllllllllllllll night :hissy:

:hugs: I feel your pain Ethan finally slept at 3:30 and Lily woke at 4:45 ...feel shite have loads to do for tomorrows christening:cry::cry:


----------



## bev309

:hugs: to all sleep deprived mummy's out there!! Jack actually slept all night in his own bed last night:happydance::happydance: He went to bed EXTREMELY early too (for him) @ 7.40, & slept 12 hrs straight! He went up a bit later tonight, but has not stirred. If he wakes, he normally wakes around 12ish, so we have passed that tonight at least! Fingers crossed for the rest of the night!:winkwink:


----------



## moomin_troll

thats really good bev hope he sleeps thru for u.

zanes been sleepin thru some nights then wakin 4 times others:(

now hes ill im sure he will end up in my bed at some point. 

im gettin sick of startin my days at 6am its so early i wana lie in :( lol


----------



## bev309

Aww thanks for that - & I do hope Zane gets better soon!
Not had a 6am start myself for a long while thankfully, but when Jack wakes & has to come into my bed & there are 3 of us in there,(hubby will usually sleep on settee if he has to), it feels like an all nighter hanging off the edge! :rofl:


----------



## coz

bev309 said:


> :hugs: to all sleep deprived mummy's out there!! Jack actually slept all night in his own bed last night:happydance::happydance: He went to bed EXTREMELY early too (for him) @ 7.40, & slept 12 hrs straight! He went up a bit later tonight, but has not stirred. If he wakes, he normally wakes around 12ish, so we have passed that tonight at least! Fingers crossed for the rest of the night!:winkwink:

:happydance:


----------



## Tezzy

another sleepless night in this household :(


----------



## moomin_troll

well zane decided to get up at 5.30 this morning so bought him into my bed and all he did was hit me in the face and try to climb over me lol so my day started even earlier. 

he woke up afew times last night so yet another night of broken sleep :(


----------



## Tezzy

ffion woke up at 4.15 and decided she wasnt going back to sleep. its a nightmare!


----------



## moomin_troll

its awful having broken nights and early mornings :(


----------



## bev309

Well Jack woke at 1.30ish & I had wouldn't go back down, so another stiff night in bed for me ... knew I had spoken too soon :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## Tezzy

:hugs: bev x


----------



## bev309

Well last night was ok - he didn't go to bed til late, but didn't come into our bed until early this morning. Gone to bed late again tonight, as we have been down my Mums, so see how it goes:blush:


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes had his jabs today and last time he helpd his breath in the night and scared the shite out of me so hes in my bed tonight just incase.

hes only wakin up once a night for a bottle, i really hope he grows out of waking up soon


----------



## mylittlebubs

i have the same problem here with Lincoln. He doesn't nap much during the day,only once and max would be 2 hours but he would wake up 3-5 times during that 2 hours.
At night even know he's so tired he would go to sleep at around 10pm. He just wants to play and walk and walk.....


----------



## moomin_troll

arrrghhhhh! sunday and monday night zane slept thru, granted on monday night he was in my bed cuz he just wudnt stop screaming.

but last nigth he woke up around 2 times its not as bad as it used to be but im gettin so sick of broken sleep :(


----------



## Kate84

Valerie and Darren where waking up about 4 times. I feel so tired today https://s11.rimg.info/6cb27dcd12385cce1ca8ea6719137219.gif


----------



## moomin_troll

my oh was away for 10 days working and since hes come back zane refuses to go to bed at 7.30 and sleep so we r having to keep him up till 9pm then he goes to bed and gets up at 7.30am which i like, its alot better then 6am lol

hes still wakin thru the night around once for a bottle but last night he slept thru YAY hope it sticks


----------



## BlackBerry25

Oh I just noticed this thread!!!

Helena still wakes at least once for a bottle. :cry:


----------



## moomin_troll

welcome wendino:)

well zane sleeping thru didnt last, he woke up sleep crying 4 times last night :(


----------



## Jkelmum

I can handle the waking for a drink ...ethan screams and screams for a reason i can not find


----------



## moomin_troll

well i went out saturday and guess what zane slept all night for him 9pm till 9am.

but last night he was such a nightmare :'(

weve decided to take one side off his cot bed to see if that made things better for him with a side guard, he seems to like it but i dont no if hes sleeping any better with it as he had to come in my bed last night :(


----------



## Tezzy

i think ive cracked it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

when we went away last weekend Ffion slept really well and i couldnt figure out why, then when we came home she was a nightmare again, then on friday we went out for a meal and Wobbles came to babysit..again she slept really well all night and then went back to being a nightmare!

then yesterday it clicked!

every time she was great (great= waking for 1 bottle then going back to sleep) we had given her milk for her night feed instead of water. we did this whilst we were away because i didnt want different tap water upseting her tummy and on friday i did it because it was easier for whilst we were out. she also had supper each night she was ok.. like toast/wheetabix.

so lastnight i gave her supper quite late then sent her to bed with a bottle of milk and put another bottle of milk in her cot. i heard her wake around 1am..she fussed a little.. found her milk and went back to sleep.. she then woke at 7am!!!!

to be honest i was giving her water to try and cut out her night feed thinking she wouldnt wake once she realised she wasnt getting milk. WRONG, turns out that she needed that milk bottle in order to be full enough to sleep longer :dohh:

but fingers crossed it stays this way!... mummy got 9hours sleep lastnight instead of the usual 5!!!


----------



## moomin_troll

glad she seems to be sleeping better with a night milk.

zane goes to bed with a bottle of milk and his dummy then i take water and milk powder to bed with me to give him in the night because when he "wakes" in the night he doesnt actualy wake up he screams in his sleep, so when a bottle doesnt help its a nightmare.

zanes in his toddler bed now with a side guard just incase and he seems to like it and wont get out till hes told the sweetheart lol but ive just put him down for a nap and he walked and climbed right into bed n lay down i felt like crying hahah hes growing up so fast


----------



## Tezzy

nevermind scrap my last post.. lastnight she was awake from 11.45 - 1.45am and then from 5.30 onwards

*sigh* dunno what else to try


----------



## BlackBerry25

Yes I do have it lucky, Helena does usually sleep, just wakes up once and goes back to sleep right after a change and bottle.

Last week she had some bad few nights though. One night she was up from 11 - 7. :shock: So hopefully I won't be in this thread much (and same with you ladies!)


----------



## charliebear

:hi: Only just seen this. 

Well, AJ still wakes in the night screaming - for what I dont know? 
ATM its particularly bad as he's got cold so cant sleep due to having a serverly blocked nose. 

Last night though, he slept through??? But I'd only made 1 change. I propped the end of the cot up with a pillow. I have found he likes to sleep with a pillow, so maybe propping the cot seems like a pillow to him? 

Were also trying to get AJ to go down awake but thats also knocked on the head with AJ having a cold atm.

Hope everyone got some rest last night. x


----------



## Linzi

Back in here :(

Seth was sleeping like an angel until we moved house, now he's awake more than he's asleep all night. He has a slightly bigger bedroom, but we made his room a priority to unpack and set up in pretty much the same way and had it done the day we moved in. We even have left his sheets on that he had in the old house incase the smell helped him to settle.

The only thing I can think of thats spoilt his sleeping is the move. We've kept his routine and everything the same but he's just so unsettled :(

Sorry you ladies are having to go through this too :hugs: I thought our sleepless nights were behind us x


----------



## leeanne

I belong here really, but haven't been participating :)

Chase used to go to bed at 8 pm and sleep to 7, with waking 1-2 times for a bottle. He was like this since he was a month or so old.

Now....:dohh:

This was my thread of today:
https://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/208582-can-we-roll-back-7-months-ago.html

He's a hellion lately. He goes to bed just after 6 now, wakes up 2 times before I even get to sleep, then 1-2 times more after. Then wakes up when I get up. :dohh:

He naps once in the day. Seriously, he napped for 40 minutes only yesterday as I had to wake him up to run errands. 

This morning, he's been up since 4 a.m. Usually he will go back down an hour later after waking if it's 5 a.m. Not today! He's still up and crawling around, and, my gosh, his eyes look worse than mine with bags and redness.


----------



## Tezzy

*sigh* i feel your pain :hugs:

fingers xd for a better night for us all


----------



## charliebear

Well I'm hoping for a repeat of last night. 
Could do with a good night, I'm ill and need the sleep :(

x-ing my fingers for us all. x


----------



## Tezzy

well my two are asleep, ffion went to bed kicking and screaming....


----------



## Linzi

How did everyone get on last night?

After posting in here yesterday he slept right through. Not pinning my hopes on it, but I feel soooo much better for having a full nights sleep.

x


----------



## Tezzy

ffion woke at 10.30 - stayed awake until 11.30 then went back down without a peep until 7am :shock:

so all together not a bad night..


----------



## coz

Im still in this group aswell :( Charlie woke 4 times last night, i think its his teeth as usual last week he had to sleep in bed with me one night as his teeth was so bad , only 4 more teeth to go though....oh i cant wait x
Oh i for got to mention Charlie actualy slept thorugh one night last week i am still counting these nights where he hasnt woke once im sure its his teething that makes him wake x


----------



## charliebear

We had a fab night...7pm to 7am :shock:

I think AJ likes the new projector/mobile thingy! :thumbup:
He's away to bed for the 2nd night running without screaming. 

I think I may have to leave you ladies....even though I've just joined you :dohh:


----------



## Tezzy

its 8.30 and ffion is STILL awake


----------



## moomin_troll

omg zane was a nightmare last night! 

none stop screaming i hardly got any sleep and he had his injections today so i hoping he sleeps well tonight


----------



## coz

Tezzy said:


> its 8.30 and ffion is STILL awake

How old if ffion, i only got charlie to sleep at 9.20 he got up and 7.30am and had an hour sleep at 3pm, where do they get all there energy from? :wacko: x


----------



## Tezzy

ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...


----------



## Tezzy

coz said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> its 8.30 and ffion is STILL awake
> 
> How old if ffion, i only got charlie to sleep at 9.20 he got up and 7.30am and had an hour sleep at 3pm, where do they get all there energy from? :wacko: xClick to expand...

ffion is 16mo


----------



## coz

Tezzy said:


> ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...

omg 2-5am crying? Charlie woke 4 times last night but went back to sleep within a few mins x


----------



## Jkelmum

Ethan was awake 11:45pm until morning i dont know how he does it i gave in at 4:15 and came down stairs :(


----------



## Tezzy

coz said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...
> 
> omg 2-5am crying? Charlie woke 4 times last night but went back to sleep within a few mins xClick to expand...

she was crying at first, i lay on the pull out couch in her bedroom with her and she just sat there wide awake.. i didnt speak to her or anything so it was a case of me just sitting there with her until she gave in and fell back asleep. she kept pointing at the door to go downstairs but i just ignored her.


----------



## coz

Tezzy said:


> coz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...
> 
> omg 2-5am crying? Charlie woke 4 times last night but went back to sleep within a few mins xClick to expand...
> 
> she was crying at first, i lay on the pull out couch in her bedroom with her and she just sat there wide awake.. i didnt speak to her or anything so it was a case of me just sitting there with her until she gave in and fell back asleep. she kept pointing at the door to go downstairs but i just ignored her.Click to expand...


You must be so tired, does she sleep alot during the day ? x


----------



## Tezzy

coz said:


> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...
> 
> omg 2-5am crying? Charlie woke 4 times last night but went back to sleep within a few mins xClick to expand...
> 
> she was crying at first, i lay on the pull out couch in her bedroom with her and she just sat there wide awake.. i didnt speak to her or anything so it was a case of me just sitting there with her until she gave in and fell back asleep. she kept pointing at the door to go downstairs but i just ignored her.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be so tired, does she sleep alot during the day ? xClick to expand...

shes asleep now but Rhys alas is not :dohh: so im chillin on the couch watching cbeebies LOL


----------



## coz

Tezzy said:


> coz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tezzy said:
> 
> 
> ffion went to bed at 9 and was back awake from 2am to 5am...
> 
> omg 2-5am crying? Charlie woke 4 times last night but went back to sleep within a few mins xClick to expand...
> 
> she was crying at first, i lay on the pull out couch in her bedroom with her and she just sat there wide awake.. i didnt speak to her or anything so it was a case of me just sitting there with her until she gave in and fell back asleep. she kept pointing at the door to go downstairs but i just ignored her.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must be so tired, does she sleep alot during the day ? xClick to expand...
> 
> shes asleep now but Rhys alas is not :dohh: so im chillin on the couch watching cbeebies LOLClick to expand...


ah hope you get some better sleep tonight , ive just managed to get charlie to sleep had to go in a few times in the past half hour to put his dummy back in he kept throwing it :wacko: x


----------



## Jkelmum

ethan slept 7:30 ~9:30 and is now screaming :cry:


----------



## coz

serina27 said:


> ethan slept 7:30 ~9:30 and is now screaming :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

coz said:


> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> ethan slept 7:30 ~9:30 and is now screaming :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks dont think they warn u sleepless nights can last nearly 3 yrs


----------



## coz

serina27 said:


> coz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serina27 said:
> 
> 
> ethan slept 7:30 ~9:30 and is now screaming :cry:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks dont think they warn u sleepless nights can last nearly 3 yrsClick to expand...

ah i know those people whos little ones sleep through are so lucky, charlie woke about 4 times again last night x


----------



## charliebear

AJ slept 8pm to 12 midnight, then decided to scream. 

Well he ended up in Mummy's bed and slept like a log :dohh:

Hoping for a better night tonight


----------



## Samantha675

Brenn is still waking through the night.....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jkelmum

touch wood at 2 yrs 7 months we have cracked it :happydance: 1 full week he as slept 7~6 ...since we got a teddy bear that stays lite up all night ...just a soft glow :)


----------



## coz

serina27 said:


> touch wood at 2 yrs 7 months we have cracked it :happydance: 1 full week he as slept 7~6 ...since we got a teddy bear that stays lite up all night ...just a soft glow :)

Thats good :happydance: Charlie has also been alot better the last week mainly sleeping right through from 8.30 till 8pm :happydance: but i bet once hes teething again he will be up alot :dohh: x


----------



## Linzi

I swear this is worse than when he was a newborn...

Im really struggling tonight, I just can't settle him :(


----------



## coz

Linzi said:


> I swear this is worse than when he was a newborn...
> 
> Im really struggling tonight, I just can't settle him :(

:hugs: Is he teething ? x


----------



## moomin_troll

i agree newborns are easier well zane was easier then compared to now


----------



## charliebear

:hugs: Its soo hard. 

AJ settles fine when going to bed, but wakes during the night and will not settle. 
I'm soo exhausted :(


----------



## chocolate

Hi, thought Id join some other sleep deprived mums for a chat O:)

My 17 month old has been a bad sleeper since birth and used to only sleep in my arms or on my chest for the first 8 months - gradually we have gotten him to go to sleep with a dummy and teddy while I stand at his bedroom door - but he still wakes and needs me to tell him to lay back down and go to sleep, every 2 to 3 hours recently. Although occasionally he has gone about 6 hours before!

I dont like to leave him to cry, so he is in a bed with a bed guard so in the early days I could lay next to him to comfort him.

Anyway - I know that he wakes and wants me to reassure him, as before when my oh put him to bed, he hardly woke! But then we went on holiday and moved house and had to go backwards.

My partner is rubbish too as he isnt consistent and will just give up and tell me to go in and just walk away - which sets us back. So I cant even rope him in to sort out the sleep awakenings.


Im really worried about how my son will react if I go into labour at night or have to stay in hospital as he is so stroppy if someone else wants to put him to bed - so Im trying to crack this over the next few months.



I just wanted to say hi, as I may be a regular on here with one toddler that doesnt sleep and no doubt baby 2 will go down the same path!


----------



## Tezzy

hey girls, been AWOL from this thread for a little while.. because i think we've cracked it.. Ffion has slept 6 nights in a row only waking at 10pm for a bottle straight through until 7am. thats good enough for me...9 whoooollleee hours of sleep straight.. some colour is starting to return to my cheeks and my massive bags ive become so used to are slowely disappearing.

i just want to thank you all for supporting me.. 3 whole years (since rhys was born) without sleep was really really tough and i couldnt have done it without you.

i hope i NEVER come back to this thread :rofl: good luck everybody xx


----------



## moomin_troll

thats great tezzy hope it lasts.

well zanes slpet thru 2 nights in a row goes to bed at 7.30pm and gets up at 7am which is great compared to 5-6.30am that it used to be.

hes always woke for a bottle at night so the past two nights ive sent him to bed with abottle as always but then just before i go to bed i add another made up bottle and hes been finding it himself.

hope i havent jinxed myself lol


----------



## coz

Tezzy said:


> hey girls, been AWOL from this thread for a little while.. because i think we've cracked it.. Ffion has slept 6 nights in a row only waking at 10pm for a bottle straight through until 7am. thats good enough for me...9 whoooollleee hours of sleep straight.. some colour is starting to return to my cheeks and my massive bags ive become so used to are slowely disappearing.
> 
> i just want to thank you all for supporting me.. 3 whole years (since rhys was born) without sleep was really really tough and i couldnt have done it without you.
> 
> i hope i NEVER come back to this thread :rofl: good luck everybody xx


ah im so glad the sleeping is good:happydance:x! My LO still gets up a bit but has been alot better lately too but im dreading when his last 4 teeth come through so im sure its not over for me yet lol :wacko: xx


----------



## coz

Im back here again Charlie has been up alot 2 nights in a row, last night it got to the 9th time and i ended up having him in our bed then he was awake for an hour then he got up an hour earlier ar 6.45 im nakerd , i think his last 4 teeth are coming xx


----------



## moomin_troll

im back here again too zane has started to wake in the night again its driving me nuts i really dont no how im goin to cope when i finaly find a job


----------



## coz

moomin_troll said:


> im back here again too zane has started to wake in the night again its driving me nuts i really dont no how im goin to cope when i finaly find a job

:hugs: I only work part time so its not too bad my partner will get up with him but sometimes i go in to work very tired :sleep: xxx


----------



## Hoping

I am totally at the end of my tether :-(

Christmas has been really awful. Thomas has only ever managed about 4 weeks in total of sleeping through in his whole life. He had managed 2 full weeks about 2 months ago, then he got ill and has been ill on and off since and it has totally gone backwards. He is not eating properly (which is sooo hard in itself) then he wakes for milk in the night.
I have been really ill myself over Christmas and I have reached the point where I cannot do this anymore. I spend so much time in tears, I can't seem to enjoy anything, I feel so exhausted and every day is a battle. I dread him waking from his nap because I am too tired to play, I dread mealtimes 'cos he won't eat...I just don't want to do it anymore.


----------



## anita665

Its comforting to know this is a problem shared by so many. Pierre was a monster as a newborn but my nan told me to be firm and put him down awake so he would fall asleep on his own. It was hard but she was right and he would sleep through very quickly.

Now he's 20 months and things have changed drastically. I think it started with illness and him cutting out one of his naps. Basically his routine changed and through tiredness I was weak and let him sleep with me. Now he frequently wakes in the night. I'm tending to let him fall asleep on me in the evenings and put him to bed and he will wake up around 11 or 12 and not settle unless we pick him up and sleep on the sofa or in the bed with him. Last night I tried to be strong and leave him in his cot but by 4am my partner gave up and got him.

His grandad said that if they nap during the day they sleep better at night which sounded very backwards to me but this morning in desperation I have been looking it up and everything I read says they need a regular nap during the day and an early bedtime with a routine. Those who go to bed late or miss naps apparently wake more so I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## moomin_troll

well recently zanes been gettin up in the middle of the night and coming to play in my room! it was driving me nuts so last night i closed his door and i didnt hear a peep out of him.

i wanted to try n wean him off his middle of the night bottle so tried leaving water for him he hates it so im having to give him a bottle of juice instead.

its so frustrating after 16 months i want to actualy be able to get a good night sleep


----------



## Samantha675

It's been awhile since I have checked in to this thread, but things are going really with Brennan and sleep. He now sleeps in his own room, is night weaned, and for two nights a row he slept till after 5 am. It's amazing! He was sick last night, so fingers crossed tonight he will be back to sleeping. Even before he was sleeping in 4 hour blocks which is much better than before when he would wake up every 1-2 hours. I really feel we have turned a corner and there is a light at the end of the tunnel. OK, now bring on baby #2. hahahaha


----------



## Hoping

Things are much better for us too (fingers crossed). I weaned him off his night milk over a few days by giving him water in a bottle, then not giving him anything at all. He was a bit of a nightmare this weekend (up on Saturday night from 11.30 until 3.15am!) but I think there was a reason (teething, tummy ache, too hot or some/all).
Last night he did 11 hours without a peep, and generally he has been doing that most nights, or crying out a bit then settling himself back down.
He can be troublesome to put down at night now instead, this never used to be a problem but I would rather have that than him going down well and then waking in the night!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes still gettin up at 6 am, i hate mornings lol but at his afternoon nap he does 3 hours but normaly wont go down till 3 and his bedtime is at 7.30 :( but today he went down at 1 and he napped for 2 hours.

ive dropped his juice for 9oz to 5oz and he still has around 2oz left in the morning so hoping he stops that bottle by his 2nd bday which is in 7 months


----------



## Louisa K

Hello ladies! My LO is also a bad sleeper, he always has been, he goes through stages of sleeping well then back to waking up.

Just lately he doesn't want to have a nap during the day which means he wants to go to bed early then he has a restless night or wakes up at 4am like he did this morning!

Which is why I'm in bed on my laptop because Im wrecked, had to go off to work at 7am!


----------



## hypnorm

anyone still in here? my son didnt sleep through untill he was 3yrs and it looks like Robyn is following in his footsteps, she is 1, and wakes anything up to 3-4 times a night once or twice on a good night. 
She is still breastfed - mainly during the night as i am trying to wean her off me.
She is very clingy and will scream if i so much as go to leave the room even if her brother and dad are there!

Ewan would fall asleep anywhere - on the floor, sat up, in you arms, withot without noise, bottle fed from 9 months.
Robyn fallen asleep on the floor once, prefers to be quiet and up in her cot, gets over tired if there is too much going on. Wont take any formula.

Talk about chalk and cheese between the two!


----------



## trainingdoc

Help! My OH is away right now, and he is just being a nightmare. He got under 6 hrs sleep last night (his norm is around 10) and as a result, I got 4! I've not been trying to put him down for a nap for the last 2 hrs, and NOTHING is working. I've tried hand off method, supernanny method, reading books to calm him, bartering with him with toys he likes to get him to stay in bed. 

My neighbours have already complained as he kept them up last night too. He wants me to sleep on the sofa in his room or let him sleep in my bed, neither of which is happening. Please, I need any ideas of how else to get him to sleep.


----------



## momandpeanut

Hello , can i join ??

Logan is a terrible sleeper we are awake around 3/4 times a night and by some chance he does sleep more than about a 3 hour block when he wakes next time it can take around 2 hours to get him back off ! he stuill has milk in the night although ive been slowly dropping the formula/water ratio.

I am exhusted :cry:


----------



## shampain

looks like ive gotta join you ladies! Paddy has been a nightmare these past 3 weeks, hes waking around midnight every night and will not settle back in his cot on his own so i have been getting on the sofa with him for a few hours until he drops off then carrying him into his cot where he will usually sleep until morning. Im just about at my wits end. Ive tried everything, letting him cry,going striaght in,music lights etc etc nothing....he will not settle alone. So im constantly getting a broken nights sleep and so is he which means he is usually in a bad mood during the day because he is tired.Ive just about had enough and flipped at my OH last night which was out of order. He used to be such a good sleeper.
Hes 14months now. Just to add he isnt waking for anything,not hungry no teeth bothering hes just doing it it seems out of habit? x


----------



## moomin_troll

zane has just started sleeping thru the night :D but still wakes up at 6am i hate morning lol but we r moving at the end of the month so im worried he will go back to not sleeping.

hes also scared of bathrooms apart from ours so im dreading that


----------



## embojet

Looks like Molly's sleep is SLOWLY improving! She is still waking up a few times a night generally, but I onlhy need to go in and recover her and put in her dummy and she's back off. Much better thean taking hours to get back to sleep! We tried something which may sound a bit strange but it seems to be working! We have stopped putting her in her cot for naps. I put her on the floor in the living room on some cushions. I figured when she wakes after a nap we go get her straight away, when she wakes in the night we make her go back to sleep. Now she seems to get that when she is in her cot she needs to go back to sleep!


----------



## vikkiannsmama

embojet said:


> Looks like Molly's sleep is SLOWLY improving! She is still waking up a few times a night generally, but I onlhy need to go in and recover her and put in her dummy and she's back off. Much better thean taking hours to get back to sleep! We tried something which may sound a bit strange but it seems to be working! We have stopped putting her in her cot for naps. I put her on the floor in the living room on some cushions. I figured when she wakes after a nap we go get her straight away, when she wakes in the night we make her go back to sleep. Now she seems to get that when she is in her cot she needs to go back to sleep!

awww Molly was born a day after my Alyssa-Rose..who was also 11 weeks early :flower: but I agree with differenciating between the sleep time cot and the nap time space..something we introduced when miss Aly started walking and I know it sounds over the top but we also have different bedding for those specific areas..I know that when she drags her fluffy pink blanky to me its nap time and shes identified it as the nap time..Im a routine person and toddlers enjoy routine as it gives a sense of security..I made the mistake of changing her room around and she kept waking..but even finding the right cot position in her room was a mission..trial and error and a little change at a time works wonders


----------



## lewiepud08

hi girlies can i join please

my little one Lewis is 16 months old and is up all night fidgeting from around 11pm till 5am then is wide awake at half 5 :( :( he just keeps fidgeting and shimmying himself up to the top of the cot and bumping his head, crying then going back off, viscious circle every night :( :( i know hes not poorly, hot or too cold, hes just such a poor sleeper :(

im hoping it gets better once hes in his own room - im moving house end of april (cannot wait!!!!) as he also hears every little noise and im sure its cos he can sense me in there its making the problem worse

(((( Hugs)))) to everyone suffering sleep deprivation :(


----------



## vikkiannsmama

lewiepud08 said:


> hi girlies can i join please
> 
> my little one Lewis is 16 months old and is up all night fidgeting from around 11pm till 5am then is wide awake at half 5 :( :( he just keeps fidgeting and shimmying himself up to the top of the cot and bumping his head, crying then going back off, viscious circle every night :( :( i know hes not poorly, hot or too cold, hes just such a poor sleeper :(
> 
> im hoping it gets better once hes in his own room - im moving house end of april (cannot wait!!!!) as he also hears every little noise and im sure its cos he can sense me in there its making the problem worse
> 
> (((( Hugs)))) to everyone suffering sleep deprivation :(

My nephew was the same..fidgety all night..bumping his head at the top of his cot with the odd grizzle then back to sleep not to mention the moments he had eczema and would scratch..golly gosh my poor sister had such a hard time and as I was living with her at the time I would take over the mothering duty so she could rest..so I started to observe his general daily routines, trying to find something that may assist in his night waking and you are right..once he moved into his own room he was fine..too much energy being in my sisters room :happydance:


----------



## shampain

Oh for the love of god when will this enddddddddd?? Im so tired, its like having a new born again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliespencer9

hows everyones nights going? mine have been bad since day 1.
fidgeting all night then wakes cos she cant get comfy, bed at 7pm wakes after that about 4 times or more!


----------



## moomin_troll

zanes been doing really well the past few weeks until tonight his bedtime is normaly 7.30 and sometimes he gets out of bed but gets put back and goes to sleep well hes still up and doesnt show signs of wanting to sleep at all but i no that he will still wake up at 6am no matter what time he goes to sleep. 

my ohs away so i cant put a dvd on in my room n the hopes hed sleep in there cuz i dont no where the cables are :'( 

hes been up since 6.30 how can he not be tired *pulls hair out* lol


----------



## HannahGraceee

Ava.. why are you awake? :hissy: why do you only do this when your daddys not at home :( :hissy:


----------



## HannahGraceee

30 mins later and still awake!


----------



## baby D

I belong with you lovely ladies. My daughter is 16 months old and has never slept through more then a handfulof nights - we had one week of 7 till 6/7am and that's it.

I don't know what i am doing wrong. She has a good nap of around 2 hours everyday - she ears 3 good meals a day. She gets fresh air mummy time, daddy time - is in a good routine - bath, botlle, jammies in a quiet room and bed by 7pm Sometomws she'll sleep well though still up by 6am latest ---- mostly she wakes twice and i need to resettle her. It only takes a few mins to settle her off but it is still broken sleep which is hard, especially as I work full time too. She goes to bed so well at night - puts hersef to sleep.

How do I get her to sleep through - yawwwwwwwwwwwwn!


----------



## cuteboots

My 15 month old still won't sleep through the night, he wakes and will scream until he's lifted or given a drink and will sometime fall back asleep. Ive tried controlled crying, it doesn't work for him. Ive given up hoping he will sleep through the night for now and just accepted it.
Unfortunately dd who is 2 has started to wake up too and she has always slept through. Stopping the afternoon nap hasn't helped as they are overtired and can't get off to sleep. Im lost for ideas on what to do.


----------



## golcarlilly

cuteboots said:


> My 15 month old still won't sleep through the night, he wakes and will scream until he's lifted or given a drink and will sometime fall back asleep. Ive tried controlled crying, it doesn't work for him. Ive given up hoping he will sleep through the night for now and just accepted it.
> Im lost for ideas on what to do.

Myles is just the same, he used to sleep through 12 hours (still getting up at six as he went to bed at six) but now no matter what time he goes to bed (have just pushed it on till 6.45) he is up between 5 and half past and this morning it was 4.30 :wacko: He is also waking around 10pm and sometimes again around 3! I am so fed up, I am having to go to bed at nine most nights just to get some sleep and then I wake often anticipating him waking up :dohh: I make sure he has some supper before bed, he is plenty warm enough, his room is dark I just dunno what I can do but this is killing me :nope:


----------



## NatalieW

I feel like I belong here now!!

I think we're going through the night terrors at the moment. Used to really sleep well, then in last two/three weeks its been awful. Screaming in the night for 1.5hrs to 2hrs. 

We dummy weaned in August and had been the best thing I ever did, she was getting 11.5hrs unbroken sleep!!! Then we moved end of Sept and hasn't been great since.

Golcarlilly - is he sleeping too much during the day?


----------



## golcarlilly

HI Nat :wave: sorry you are having sleep troubles :hugs:
Myles sometimes has one nap, sometimes two and some days none and it makes no difference to his waking time, we have pushed his bedtime on from 6 to half six or six 45 this week so hoping it will have a knock on effect soon, this morning was half five which is a slight improvement :rolleyes: almost feel like I have had a lie in :rofl:


----------



## NatalieW

:rofl: Yup I feel like that too.. I was up again for hour and half. Need to be firm with her. She's getting disturbed... not night terrors, but nightmares..


----------



## becstar

Ah, so here is where I belong!

La slept through from 3 weeks to 4.5 months - and never again since!! she wants boob when she wakes and will scream and bang her head and scratch herself until she leaves marks if left. I've made her sound awful, she's amazingly wonderful but I'd love a full night's sleep!

The other night she did 9 hours!!! Then had a feed and went back to sleep for 3 more. Typically I didn't go to bed early that night but it was still amazing. Normally she wakes at random times, and then every 1-3 hours after that. Joy.


----------



## Brockie

argh im scared to write in here in case i become a permenant resident!!!

since DD was born my toddler has started waking every night. he used to be a fab sleeper and always slept through, now i know babies change all the time but his sleep has just got worse and worse since Kitty has been born. we have just been away for the wkend and he slept worse than ever before, waking hourly :( he is defo teething again and has 4 big ones left to come thru so thats prob bothering too but he just screams 'mummy, mummy' untill i go then he will lie down and go back off or want milk. 

i have hated letting him cry up till now but really think its the only way forward now. luckily DD sleeps through! im also scared of him waking her but think i will just have to grin and bear it for a week and see what happens, i know 5 mins on the boob will get her back off so think i can handle that. 

so will see what the next week brings, im going to have to be cruel to be kind for my own sanity and mine and OH relationship too which is suffering due to the fact im just exhausted.

good luck to all you other mummys too xxx


----------



## lilysmum2

Hi ladies I am joining you! Well I think ive been in every sleepless night thread since newborn!! Lily has NEVER in her whole life slept through. No tell a lie. She slept 9 hours once. Only one night,,,,,and never again! :(

I need help now though because she doesn't like her cot :(

xx


----------



## golcarlilly

lilysmum2 said:


> Hi ladies I am joining you! Well I think ive been in every sleepless night thread since newborn!! Lily has NEVER in her whole life slept through. No tell a lie. She slept 9 hours once. Only one night,,,,,and never again! :(
> 
> I need help now though because she doesn't like her cot :(
> 
> xx

Hi there have you considered putting her into a bed one of the girls i know on here has just had great success with her LO?

I was up at 4 again this morning, we had seen some improvement for a few days after moving his bedtime to 6.30/6.45 but then he got ill and it is now worse than ever :( I am sooooo tired!


----------



## cuteboots

So Ladies, Wiggles is just over 17 months, and wait for it, last night he slept through for the very first time ever! I put him down at 6.45pm as usual, he shares a room with his older brother (He can sleep through lo screaming, just like OH!), my eldest was put to bed at the same time as a punishment. I could still hear lo talking away in his cot about half an hour later then nothing until this morning at 6.30! Granted I was still awake at 1am waiting to settle him but he didnt waken. We didn't do anything different yesterday, so I dont know what was different but Im hoping he sleep through tonight again.


----------



## lilysmum2

golcarlilly said:


> lilysmum2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I am joining you! Well I think ive been in every sleepless night thread since newborn!! Lily has NEVER in her whole life slept through. No tell a lie. She slept 9 hours once. Only one night,,,,,and never again! :(
> 
> I need help now though because she doesn't like her cot :(
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi there have you considered putting her into a bed one of the girls i know on here has just had great success with her LO?
> 
> I was up at 4 again this morning, we had seen some improvement for a few days after moving his bedtime to 6.30/6.45 but then he got ill and it is now worse than ever :( I am sooooo tired!Click to expand...


Well we put her big girl bed up and ...........
she slept a total of!!! 1hour 20mins :cry: And It just followed the same routine all night,,,it even took us about half an hour to even get her to go sleep in there. She gave it the screaming everytime I put her anywhere near her bed. I even lay on it how I normally do in our bed and she still wouldnt have it :cry:


----------



## Reedy

Hi girls x 
Can I join please x I was a regular on the baby sleepless night thread but now Finley is almost 13 months old I feel like I dont belong there anymore x

Finley Has NEVER slept and after 11.5 months of no sleep & trying everything else we tried CIO/CC & everything was going great for a couple of weeks, he got into a new routine & started to fall asleep on his own rather than on the bottle,even got a couple of nights where he slept through, then His first tooth decided to show up 8 days before his 1st birthday & that was it, its been downhill since waking up hourly some nights :-(
The he had a bad cough & cold which kept him awake, then his 2nd tooth came through & now he's just got rid of his cold & his 3rd tooth is coming through :dohh:
He is sooooo much better than the early days & most nights its just pop the dummy back in & he'll go sleep but the other night he was up for 2 hours screaming from 2am til 4am when I finally gave in & laid him on me where he fell sleep x
He did go through a patch not long ago where he was waking at 4.30-5.30am & awake for the day, that seriously killed me as he had been awake lots during the nights too.

But looking at this thread it doesnt look like its going to get any better as he gets older :dohh:


----------



## Dinodirect

I have a very little brother who has just passed his 3 year old birthday. When he was a very little baby, he always slept at daytime and play at night.That bothered my auntie a lot. Whoever sleeping in her house will be bothered because of her baby. She can neither sleep well nor work well. After a couple of hours of semi-sleep, she has to wear Smoky Eyes
and go to the office. Thank god! She has passed that period,but mine is waiting for me.


----------



## MNORBURY

Ooh I didn't know this existed, can I join too, this no sleep lark isn't good is it :nope: at least we're not alone and it won't last forever.


----------



## rea_rawr

Hello ladies. Mind if i join also. Theo is 11 months on monday. He slept through night for 2 weeks. Just after colic finished and before teething started. Ever since that i can not remember a full nights sleep. I have to let him nap for 2 hours in the day or he will just scream and scream and scream. Then he goes bed between 9-10 because of the long nap. Overall sleep is not happening lol! I have no idea why. The worse bit is he does not seem to be waking up for any reason. I think it's just a habbit from having colic long ago. x


----------



## becstar

Kids are so inconsiderate, they always, ALWAYS, get ill just after their sleep starts to improve!!


----------



## MilosMommy7

hi ladies! this is my first time posting here....
my DS is 14.5 months and has had sleep problems since almost day 1. he had really bad gas problems for about the first two months before he finally did good with Similac Sensitive. but he never slept through the night until he was 6 or 7 months old. he's very restless and rolls around a lot then eventually wakes himself up from his sleep and can get himself back to sleep. right now it's 8am and he woke up an hour ago from his NAP. i put him down for a nap at 9:30pm last night (he woke up at 7pm). but he only slept for 45 minutes before crawling out of bed. he was up until 4:30 am and i thought maybe he'd just stay asleep. but that didnt happen.
he doesnt always sleep on this schedule. sometimes we can get him on a schedule of going to bed at 10pm or so which is what i prefer since he doesnt sleep longer than 9hrs usually. i've tried warm milk before bed, giving him something to eat before bed, a bath. we co-sleep and sometimes he wakes up when we come into bed after him. other than CIO in his own bed in his own room, i dont know what else to do.


----------



## katrina1987

This is my first post in this thread. I am usually in baby club and there sleepness night thread looking for advice. I have had the 2hardest nights in such a long time. He has been waking between 10-12 times and I am shattered. I have tried taking his milk at night like I plan to because with that I just made a rod formy own back, I have also now started offering cool boiled water so its nothing to look forward to when he wakes. But last night I just gave in, I was soooo tired I just wanted to sleep. He was up from 12.58am on and off till 5.58am this morning and then decided getting up time was 7.50am Id usually say this is a lay in but not with all that broken sleep. My head is all over the place and if someone said something wrong to me id just prob cry :cry:. I snapped at my poor OH but I do all the night work with him because OH works full time but I tell him how shattered I get and he does understand its just hes tred aswell as he works long hours and it is hard work aswell. Anyone have any advice for me as I am shattered and not sure what to do


----------



## future_numan

katrina1987, :hugs: I feel your pain. I get so frustrated with LO becuase she slept so well as a little baby but now she goes down at 8pm and is up by 11:30pm. Last night she thought it would be a great idea to make it play time. I tried to hold her on my lap in the dark but after an hour of screams and wiggling, I gave up and put her on the floor ( she finally decided it was sleep time at 3:30am, but was up again at 7:30am). I am so tired sometimes I feel like I am going to cry. DH isn't much help as he works long hours and needs his sleep too. I try to tell myself that this is a stage and will end. I wish I had some advice for you but I don't. Just know you are not alone !


----------



## Hazel28

I am so glad i have found this. My LO is 10 and a half months and has never slepted through i don't know what to do with him any more! All i hear is my friends LO sleep through and it is so hard not to comment!
I work 3 days a week and all we can do not is let him sleep in out bed. I don't know what to do!!
Hazel


----------



## MNORBURY

Hazel28 said:


> I am so glad i have found this. My LO is 10 and a half months and has never slepted through i don't know what to do with him any more! All i hear is my friends LO sleep through and it is so hard not to comment!
> I work 3 days a week and all we can do not is let him sleep in out bed. I don't know what to do!!
> Hazel

:hugs:, it's so hard, just keep telling yoursel it can't last forever x


----------



## Seity

Hazel28 said:


> I am so glad i have found this. My LO is 10 and a half months and has never slepted through i don't know what to do with him any more! All i hear is my friends LO sleep through and it is so hard not to comment!
> I work 3 days a week and all we can do not is let him sleep in out bed. I don't know what to do!!
> Hazel

Sounds like my baby. I've worked full time ever since he was 2 months old and he likes to wake every 2 hours at night. Last night was a good night. He woke every 3 hours. Bed at 9, woke at 12, 3, and 6 and at 6 I took him into bed to nurse for an hour before getting up for work.


----------



## Laughing Girl

Isla is 10 months old. She generally wakes every 1 and a half hours through the night.......very occasionally she sleeps for 2 or 3 hours - that is an immense luxury to me..........Babies sleep through the night when they are ready - they are not designed to sleep through when they are little...........its a safety mechanism to help them stay alive. Its tough on their parents though!


----------



## Seity

He'd finally started to sleep better for the first time at 11 months and then got his first tooth. *sigh*


----------



## katrina1987

future_numan said:


> katrina1987, :hugs: I feel your pain. I get so frustrated with LO becuase she slept so well as a little baby but now she goes down at 8pm and is up by 11:30pm. Last night she thought it would be a great idea to make it play time. I tried to hold her on my lap in the dark but after an hour of screams and wiggling, I gave up and put her on the floor ( she finally decided it was sleep time at 3:30am, but was up again at 7:30am). I am so tired sometimes I feel like I am going to cry. DH isn't much help as he works long hours and needs his sleep too. I try to tell myself that this is a stage and will end. I wish I had some advice for you but I don't. Just know you are not alone !

Thanks hun, :hugs:


----------



## katrina1987

Hazel28 said:


> I am so glad i have found this. My LO is 10 and a half months and has never slepted through i don't know what to do with him any more! All i hear is my friends LO sleep through and it is so hard not to comment!
> I work 3 days a week and all we can do not is let him sleep in out bed. I don't know what to do!!
> Hazel

I always think when people say my LO is as good as gold and sleep through 12-14 hours, sometimes I really don't believe them or I choose in my head not to believe them as I always feel jealous of a good night sleep. My LO slept the whole night through from 10.15pm last night till 7.20am this morning. I put him down at 7pm as norm so this was good going for him and hes qute poorly at the moment aswell. I wish he slept aswell at night as he does with his naps in the day. Day naps head staright down and after 2hours I have to go wake him, why not at night. He'll get there in his own time


----------



## mummytobe

I guess i belong in here. LO being 15 months and not sleeping through. Infact waking up to 20 times a night just to be cuddled. Ive tried everything, every routine, posted numerous threads for her and she just seems to be getting worse. I just have to accept my child doesnt like sleep, no, she doesnt like me to sleep :(. So how do you girls cope being so tired the whole time ?? :(


----------



## CountingDown

Wondering if anyone has any advice for me! Olivia goes to sleep ok between 7pm and 8pm but has taken to waking up between 11pm and 12am and wanting to get up for the day! Sometimes she is awake for hours before going back to sleep and it is beginning to run me down :(

I cant leave her to cry for any length of time so I just trying shushing her, cuddling her etc but it doesnt seem to work.

I keep it dark in her room and her toys are put away at night so there is nothing around to stimulate her.

Just ramblings from a tired mum :(


----------



## Somersetlass

My dd perfect goes out like a light bless her, its the son that dont go to bed he was such a good boy going to bed past 2yrs he want go well some nights he does if he really tierd


----------



## Somersetlass

CountingDown said:


> Wondering if anyone has any advice for me! Olivia goes to sleep ok between 7pm and 8pm but has taken to waking up between 11pm and 12am and wanting to get up for the day! Sometimes she is awake for hours before going back to sleep and it is beginning to run me down :(
> 
> I cant leave her to cry for any length of time so I just trying shushing her, cuddling her etc but it doesnt seem to work.
> 
> I keep it dark in her room and her toys are put away at night so there is nothing around to stimulate her.
> 
> Just ramblings from a tired mum :(

Hey how about giving her a bottle of warm milk for her that what we do with our dd.


----------



## MilosMommy7

3:30 am and DS is still awake :dohh:


----------



## eddjanuary10

Hey! I have never noticed this section before I must really need my eyes tested lol! So basically I have just copied and pasted from the thread I posted earlier! lol!

Ihsan has never been a great sleeper but for the last few weeks I am losing my patience and energy. On a normal night, Ihsan goes down to sleep in his cot about 8.30-9pm with no problems. He will then wake about 11pm, 12am, 4am and 7am and 2 of these will be for bf's. At 4am he comes in beside me and falls asleep after his bf. I have tried to put him back in his cot at times but its too much drama! He is such a fidgety, rolly polly sleeper and often wakes up more with bumping into cot bars/me/or just from all his moving around 

3 weeks ago things got worse! He has quite a few teeth coming in and is very bothered by them. Also, he came down with a fever on Sunday night and is ill now on top of that! My poor baby He wakes up 2-3 times every hour just now (sometimes more!) and fights sleep. I know this is partly due to him being congested and his teeth are bothering him too (i do give him calpol nasal spray, put vapour rub on him and olbas oil on the pillow) and give him teething powder so I don't know what else to do! He bf's much more just now too! I would like to say things will get better soon when he is feeling better but he wasn't a good sleeper to begin with, its just worse just now! 

So, thats our story and sorry its long! What to do..... ?


----------



## RiverSong

Three days of up every two hours. I thought he was being awkward but he has a tooth through :) i do feel seriously guilty now thinking that. Fingers x tonight will be less intense.xxx


----------



## ilvmylbug

My tot is done teething and has been for a while, but lately she cries when I am not in the room when she sleeps. She usually is not like this, she'll watch tv until she falls asleep for naps. And the other night she wouldn't sleep until I was sitting next to her bed. If I moved, she'd wake up! (I don't let her sleep in my bed, as I want her to get used to her toddler bed.)

Don't know what the sudden change in sleeping patterns is, but I hope it doesn't persist. :cry:


----------



## Mummzy

My experience with toddlers is always have a afternoon nap - actually 11.30am is great time till at least 1pm given them a nice snack enough to bed them down then when they get up a big lunch. Then when it comes to bed time no later then 7pm without a doubt make them a nice warm milk put a warming spice like cinnamon or cardamon most dont like cardamon but mine did. And then wait out the 2wk drama - they wont like it but in the end they will love it --routine... and you will have perfect sleeping children.lol!! Key consistency you cant faulter once no matter how loud they scream.


----------



## Siyren

having another (ive posted in other threads but not this one before) bizarre nights sleep with my little girl.
she's just gone back down to bed for the 5th time, and im hoping she settles! 
i wish i knew what's going on with her, she's always been a great sleeper, but the past month things have been shocking x


----------



## ttammie98

My toddler still gets up several times in the middle of the night because he does not want to sleep in his bed. I know that he will outgrow this, but I will be happy when he does.


----------



## girl friday

Harry is just over 14 months, this last month his sleep has been brilliant - we have even had. 1 or 2 12 sleep throughs a week. Tonight things are awful!
He woke at 11.15 and is still awake nearly 3 hours later! I tried a breastfeed and a bottle of warm milk but he is just chattering away and playing with his cot toy.
DH and I have to be up for work in less than 5 hours. :-(


----------



## Ellie130891

Rubys 1 this week

shes nevr STTN

Since 6 months shes woken every 2 hrs

lately shes woken very 2 hrs and been hard to settl

she never self settles


im sleep deprived

it hurts!


----------



## girl friday

Ellie130891 said:


> Rubys 1 this week
> 
> shes nevr STTN
> 
> Since 6 months shes woken every 2 hrs
> 
> lately shes woken very 2 hrs and been hard to settl
> 
> she never self settles
> 
> 
> im sleep deprived
> 
> it hurts!

How long ago did her sleep change? Is it still bad? Have you though about trying giving her some supper? Just a yoghurt or something? 

A friend is a miidwife and she said that her 2 only slept after they were weaned. Another friend has a 27 month old daughter who still breastfeeds at night and only started STTN this last month.

I hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Ellie130891

it changed at 6 months she was doing about 8 hrs the waking for a feed then another 4 hrs but it changed at 6 months and now its between every 1-3 hrs waking for a feed not really drinking much just needing to get back to sleep

in this heat and with her being ill its been every 30 mins im shattered :(

tried offering her food before bed she just wont take it
xxx


----------



## girl friday

Have you tried co-sleeping?
Every 30 mins is awful! What does she sleep in? How warm is her room?
x


----------



## Ellie130891

we do partially co sleep now shes still in our room cause ive been ill and cant get up all night into a different room itd be too much so shes in our room the temps always fine she usually does till 2 in the cot then shell start waking every 15 mins so il bring her into the bed cause im just shattered
last night it was every hr cause shes been ill and didnt hve anything to eat yday


----------



## GradDad

My four year has finally become a good sleeper, but it took about 2 years. She finally moved into her own room when she was three, largely because her little sister arrived. Now, her little sis is up 4-5 times a night and driving us crazy. It is amazing how sleep stress can put stress on a marital relationship. Still, my wife and I know that there is an end in sight. We also try to hire a sitter whenever we can to get some alone time (i.e. date night).


----------



## Ellie130891

yeah its ruining my home life i have no energy

i wonder if shes too old to go in her own room
i havent moved her cause i wanted her to have the bigger room seen as her sister only comes onc a week but OH says the eldest should have the biggest and i didnt wanna move her into a box room

is 1 too old to move her?

she was up every hr last night but has recently been waking only 3 times a night


----------



## hattiehippo

Can I join in too - I'm finally reaching the point after 19 months where I've had enough of being sleep deprived and would just like a child that sleeps consistently like all my friends seem to!

Tom has never been brilliant at sleeping. From birth to 7 weeks old he was awake every night from 2 to 5am. Then he started going back to sleep after feeding at 2am and 5am. He gradually dropped feeds at night by the time he was 6 months old but even now will sometimes have half a bottle of milk in the night to try and settle him.

His sleep comes and goes but we never get more than 2 or 3 nights in a row where he sleeps through and then he tends to wake up at 5am which I find totally soul destroying! When he doesn't sleep through he's awake from 2 to 3 hours for no obvious reason but then he will sleep till 6.30amish. I can only think of 3 times in his entire life where he has slept past 7am.

I don't really know what to do to make it better. He has a consistent bedtime and goes to sleep fine. It just goes downhill after 2am. 
I'm totally against CIO and tbh he doesn't cry in the night anyway...he's just awake and either wants to chat and play or is trying to get back to sleep and making loud whingy noises which keeps us all awake. Sometimes we have to hold him tight and make him cry very briefly to get him out of the whiny cycle he's stuck in and then he switches off and goes back to sleep. But it takes up to 3 hours for this to happen. Or he sleeps through but is up and shouting at 5am.

Sorry for the long post - after 19 months I needed to let it out! :coffee:


----------



## iceylou

i dont want to sound mean or rude but im glad in a way that im not the only one. everyone i talk to says "ohhh mine never did that" etc etc. 

nicole has never been a good sleeper especially at night!! i guess in the last year she has sttn about 2weeks (all broken up). we thought 2 weeks ago we were on a roll but noooooooooo thats gone out the window again. she is just really restless wether shes in her cot or in the bed with us. she just whines, stands up in her cot, we put her back down and she goes back to sleep usually straight away. this can happen every 2 hrs or so. we tried a dream feed but it didnt help. we tried shortening her day nap, this didnt help either. basically we tried everything.

im beyond sleep deprived. im now convinced she might be a vampire although she does like garlic :haha:. she has recently started napping for up to 2 hrs twice a day. up to 11months she would only nap for 40mins (this didnt make her sleep longer at night either)


----------



## Wendyk07

Am so glad its not just me. I have just posted this threadhttps://www.babyandbump.com/toddler-pre-school/697926-my-20-month-old-doesnt-sleep-through-night.html 

I really am at the end of my rope with this and have tried everything.


----------



## Seity

I don't believe that babies actually sleep, ever. I think all those ladies who say their babies STTN are big, fat liars or hallucinating due to sleep deprivation. :haha:

We've recently had a huge development and I sometimes get 6-6.5 hours of broken sleep a night with one 3-4 hour block at the beginning. I'm really loving the extra sleep.


----------



## iceylou

my son did sttn from a very young age. he would demand to go to bed at 6pm, meltdown if i dragged it out, and sleep till 8am. hes now 13 and still does :haha:.


----------



## first alien

Finleyhas never slept through the night. Tried everything but now nt stressing so that I enjoy the sleep I get!


----------



## tammii1981

Hi girls I'm new here in toddler forum!
I too am having issues with ruby getting to sleep. The past few evenings it's like she gets some crazy amount of energy and just won't go down.

We can't put her in her cot to go to sleep alone though, we have always sat with her on our laps then transferred her, I'm worried I'm paying for it now......

Has anyone else successfully got their toddler to go down in cot awake and get themselves off to sleep? I'm desperate! Ruby just screams and cries!! Thanks!!


----------



## claire_street

I've got a 17 month old girl and for the past 10 nights she keeps waking up atleast twice and screaming but not that she's in pain :S she's never been a baby to settle herself I've had to tap her bottom until she's asleep but usually she sleeps through until now. Can any one give me some tips or advice to whether or not this is normal and what I should do


----------



## katrina1987

Im absolutely shattered, my son never slept through, then suddenly up until 3weeks ago we had 2months og bliss he slept through every night without fail it was a real treat. But then he got a sicky bug 3weeks ago and was very unsettled as expected but hasn't got back into routine since. Last night though was just rediculous, admitadly I have made a rod for my own back offering him milk to get him to sleep and I know exactly what we have to do to sort it but its hard. He was up last night just after 11pm, 1am, 3am, 4am and 6am and we have been up since. Im getting to be heavily pregnant and its taking its toll on me and desp need some sleep other then an hour catch up in the day not the same as a good night sleep. So tonight we have a strategy plan!
We are taking his milk, not completely as would be very unfair, we are going to water it down over the coming nights so eventually its just water and he wont wake for boring water, normal things we usually do bath and story before bed, But im also goingto make him an extra filling meal for his dinner to make sure he is completely full for the night. Fresh bedding, nice fresh blanket and we'll see what happens. We do all these things every ngiht except the milk thing so we'll soon see what happens. I was sat on the bed at 3am this morning in tears, im soooo tired and poor OH has to work everyday and needs his sleep and he is shattered aswel. Any extra advice would be great ladies


----------



## Marg_27

Hey everyone,

I dont very often post in the toddler forum, but definately should, so Im getting my slippers on, and im gonna site with a cuppa and get confy in here with all you lovely ladies :)

My son will not sttn! Never has! He wakes at least 4 times a night for a drink! Grrr!! Someone please help I am exhausted! Im also working full time so Im generally walking round like a zombie most of the time :(

Thanks for listening :)


----------



## forummummy

We have trouble with our 2nd who is now 19 months and the key has been activity. Not books, TV, painting but good old fashioned exersize. We have a trampoline and she has a little Toddlebike - I reckon she needs a good couple of hours exersize on them for us to even stand a chance of getting some sleep- she's not narky when she's up in the night she really just doesn't seem to need the sleep that her older brother always has. It makes life slightly more difficult in the day but I'm learning to keep her buggy/car/inactive time to an absolute minimum - the bike comes with us everywhere and TV doesn't get put on at all. It's worth it when it works (she says having been up since 5am!). Hey ho, teenage years will be here soon enough I guess!


----------



## dollyminxture

Hi Ladies, my son is 10 month old, has never slept through once, and wakes 3-4 times most nights, screaming for me or OH to get him, he wont stop screaming til he has a drink of juice or milk (water wont work) and then often wont go back to sleep in his cot and i have to sleep in single bed with him... but he still wakes up even when co-sleeping. Any ideas or advice?

thanks :)


----------



## ladymilly

Hi girls Its been ages since I posted on here, 4 kids keep me busy ha ha, so this is my problem Max is 13 months and has never properly slept through, ok I can live with that but the last couple of months he just won't sleep :cry: He won't go into his own cot anymore to go to sleep, sometimes he will fall asleep drinking the bottle so I put him into bed and maybe get a couple of hours out of him before he wakes screaming looking for me. He is so clingy with me its unreal. I can't even go to the toilet without him crying for me :nope: so he wakes loads and sometimes he will eventually go back if I stay in the room with him but more often than not he just ends up coming up to the sitting room with us and then falls asleep up there so I try him in the cot again and might get an hour or so but without fail he never lasts past 1 or 2 a.m. he ends up in the bed. now I don't mind this cos literally from the day he was born he wouldn't sleep in the cot in the hospital so ended up in the hospital bed with me :wacko: the problem is now he is waking up and sitting up and won't go back to sleep. last night was the worst. he woke at 1.40 a.m. and I ended up coming back up to the sitting room with him and changing his nappy, gave him calpol and then even tried a bottle, he is not mad on milk so only ever haves one before bed, he didn't want it :dohh: so I sat up with him for about an hour and then headed back down to bed and there was no sign of sleep on him :cry: by about 5 a.m. he finally went back to sleep but still woke up at his usual time 8.15 a.m. wide awake :dohh: He doesn't get much sleep in the day either. he only ever sleeps about 40 mins if that!! I have tried everything, no sleep in the day, loads of sleep in the day, nothing works. I am at my wits end.I am actually goin to ask my doctor if there is anything I should be trying. None of the other kids were like that :cry: I can't let him cry it out cos of the other kids, Jack is only 3 so he would wake if I did that. Any suggestions?? please?? :cry: So sorry for the really long post :nope:


----------



## fluffpuffin

ladymilly said:



> Hi girls Its been ages since I posted on here, 4 kids keep me busy ha ha, so this is my problem Max is 13 months and has never properly slept through, ok I can live with that but the last couple of months he just won't sleep :cry: He won't go into his own cot anymore to go to sleep, sometimes he will fall asleep drinking the bottle so I put him into bed and maybe get a couple of hours out of him before he wakes screaming looking for me. He is so clingy with me its unreal. I can't even go to the toilet without him crying for me :nope: so he wakes loads and sometimes he will eventually go back if I stay in the room with him but more often than not he just ends up coming up to the sitting room with us and then falls asleep up there so I try him in the cot again and might get an hour or so but without fail he never lasts past 1 or 2 a.m. he ends up in the bed. now I don't mind this cos literally from the day he was born he wouldn't sleep in the cot in the hospital so ended up in the hospital bed with me :wacko: the problem is now he is waking up and sitting up and won't go back to sleep. last night was the worst. he woke at 1.40 a.m. and I ended up coming back up to the sitting room with him and changing his nappy, gave him calpol and then even tried a bottle, he is not mad on milk so only ever haves one before bed, he didn't want it :dohh: so I sat up with him for about an hour and then headed back down to bed and there was no sign of sleep on him :cry: by about 5 a.m. he finally went back to sleep but still woke up at his usual time 8.15 a.m. wide awake :dohh: He doesn't get much sleep in the day either. he only ever sleeps about 40 mins if that!! I have tried everything, no sleep in the day, loads of sleep in the day, nothing works. I am at my wits end.I am actually goin to ask my doctor if there is anything I should be trying. None of the other kids were like that :cry: I can't let him cry it out cos of the other kids, Jack is only 3 so he would wake if I did that. Any suggestions?? please?? :cry: So sorry for the really long post :nope:

not quite sure what to suggest as I'm not sure about his routine? Does he have a proper bedtime routine? Some babies / toddlers need that regularity for their sleep. Isla always needs the same routine every night or we can end up with a bad night. Also we had to be consistent with her - once it was bed time she wasn't allowed back downstairs to play. So I'd stay in her room until she went to sleep and would only pick her up if she got distressed. it sounds as though he might have separation anxiety. Supernanny suggests to stay in the room until he goes to sleep, but each night gradually move further and further away from the cot until you're outside the room. I hope you find a solution. With 4 kids that sounds very tiring. :hugs:


----------



## ladymilly

thanks for your reply hun :) yeah he has the same routine every day, and the same bedtime routine. I even tried changing that to a bit later but that didn't work either. I will try the supernanny thing. I think myself its separation anxiety too :(


----------



## MNORBURY

:hugs: Evie was exactly as you described for quite a while so I really sympathise with you, it's really tough :(, many a night we've been downstairs watching tv at daft o clock but it must be doubly hard for you with other children to look after!

Evie started sleeping lots better from around 18 months and we didn't change a thing. She's even been known to do 11 hours on a few occasions! We usually get 3 r 4 hours out of her before she wakes then I end up in bed with her and we both nod back off it rarely now are we up for hours on end (hope I've not just jinxed it lol). 

I'm not much help with suggesting what to do to make it better but just wanted you to know you're not alone and it will get easier. I always remind myself when Im feeling at a total loss that it can't possibly last forever she will have to sleep one day! Hope it gets easier for you soon x


----------



## ladymilly

Thank you hun :) Its good to know Max is not the only one!! I keep telling myself that it won't last forever and he will get better as he gets older! He slept till about 3 last night which was great, well I was in with him a few times to give him the dummy but he stayed in his cot till 3 but then he came into the bed and was a nightmare for about 2 hours :( fingers crossed he gets better with time :)


----------



## MrsVenn

Phew, it's not just us then!!

A little bit of history... Molly was a wonderful baby. On her first night in this world, she slept 6 hours straight and was hitting 10 hours straight by day 7. This continued until she hit 10 months and then it all went to pot. We changed nothing and for some reason she started waking once a night. Over the past few months it gradually got worse and she was waking several times in the night. We started off by bringing her in to bed with us in the middle of the night but this became problematic as she kicked us to smitherines. So we moved on to having a bed made up on the floor in our room which worked wonders for a month but then she wasn't happy wit hthat anymore. So I moved the bed to her room, she then slept on the floor in her room (a way of transitioning out of ours and back in to hers) and again, this worked short term. So we decided to take her cot sides off and we've had 2 nights of uninterupted sleep but she's still waking at least once a night. I thought it was habit but the time that she wakes is erratic. I found that she went back to sleep if I sat next to her bed so we've (I've!) been doing this for the past 2 weeks.. I'm really really hoping this is a phase. I'm not sure what is going on but she's not ill, not teething, is content in the day etc, I just can't pinpoint the issue so think it's just one of those things. To be fair, I didn't STTN until I was 3 and I've always been a rubbish sleeper so think Molly is the same. She wants to read when she wakes up :dohh:

The thing is, she goes to bed fine, always has done (well until yesterday and tonight when we played silly buggers for an hour but eventually she went to sleep, no screaming though). So who knows! 

All I can say is that it's relief to read others without these perfect babies sleeping through. I think that it's comupance from the beginning..I was too smug to my family :dohh:


----------



## GossipGirly

Libby used to sttn up until recently :( now she keeps waking crying Bout 4-5 times a night. I'm due a baby soon and won't be able to function with two of them waking me up!


----------



## Jem88

Edit: Sophie decided to post an 'E' lol.. (No idea how she did it lol.)


----------



## gumb69

Our lo started sttn from 12 weeks and i can count on one hand the times she has woken up until her first birthday. Then it all changed!!!
In the last 6 weeks she has only sttn three times. We are up for about 1 -3 hours every night. I'm wrecked. DH is working and i'm SAHM,well i look after my 12 month old nephew every day, so i get up and DH does the occasional week night, but does weekends.
She still only has two teeth, i think she must be teething but also not able to self soothe anymore. I went away for a weekend and she was sick while i was away and DH had her all weekend and ever since then it's been a disaster.So far we have managed to not put her in our bed.We have lifted an arm chair into her bedroom, or we will sleep on her floor with our arms through the cot.
She stands up in the cot roaring her head off, and won't get back down again.
Nothing has changed, except being weaned off formula onto cows milk.
She's not waking hungry because in teh end we give her a bottle and she only takes 2 ounces. 
Any suggestions?
Hope your lo's start sttn x


----------



## MrsVenn

> A little bit of history... Molly was a wonderful baby. On her first night in this world, she slept 6 hours straight and was hitting 10 hours straight by day 7. This continued until she hit 10 months and then it all went to pot. We changed nothing and for some reason she started waking once a night.

As you can see, no advice but I have sympathy. I'm still trying to find the answer myself!


----------



## angelae36

Our 2 year old daughter wakes 4-5 nights a week. If she's having a good week it's once or twice.
However if she does sleep through she gets up by 6am (usually 5.30 ish)
I don't know whats worse!

When she wakes she can be awake for up to 4 1/2 hours.
But she's not crying shes talking/singing or trying to get into our room.
We've tried giving drinks but most of the time (unless she hasn't eaten well in the day) she doesn't want it.
Shes dry and clean.
Plenty warm/cool enough.

She rarely naps in the day. If she does she's then up until 9-10pm and can still wake in the night.
In the end we shut her in her room and leave her too it. I only go in if she starts crying otherwise it leads to her having tantrums and they are very loud!

She just doesn't seem to need sleep.
I'm at my wits end with her so am trying getting her to a state of exhaustion with exercise/outdoor playing. Fortunately she loves being outside!
First day of this new regime was yesterday and she still woke in the night (however for once I slept through most of it but I'm so exhausted!)
She's had a good couple of hours at the playground today so fingers crossed she sleeps tonight!

I'd love to offer advice to all of you fellow sufferers, but once you've ruled out hunger/thirst/nappies/pain theres not much left!

The best I can do is :hugs:


----------



## pandacub

My LO has Never slept through the night.
We moved into our new flat last saturday, his sleep is pretty much the same. Except he wont settle in his cot At All now and sleeps in my bed all night. 
I dont mind cause he needs to settle in, but my OH is coming back for the weekend and the bed isnt big enough for the three of us! I dont have a sofa yet, so not sure what im going to do.

Anyway, i think im going to start the no-cry sleep solution in a couple of weeks. I dream of a full nights sleep zzzzzzz


----------



## Jemsybabes

pandacub said:


> My LO has Never slept through the night.
> We moved into our new flat last saturday, his sleep is pretty much the same. Except he wont settle in his cot At All now and sleeps in my bed all night.
> I dont mind cause he needs to settle in, but my OH is coming back for the weekend and the bed isnt big enough for the three of us! I dont have a sofa yet, so not sure what im going to do.
> 
> Anyway, i think im going to start the no-cry sleep solution in a couple of weeks. I dream of a full nights sleep zzzzzzz

I feel your pain! One year after having our beautiful daughter and I'd say she's slept through the night twice since being born!! Its exhausting isn't it?!! I work full time and feel like a zombie in the mornings :sleep: We've tried EVERYTHING!! I think she has really vivid dreams or something coz she talks in her sleep. So good to know that someone else is awake in the middle of the night and not just me...!


----------



## Number1dada

My son is 19 mo and can sleep for 13 hours straight when he is at his moms house. However When i have him for a weekend at my house he wakes up usually around 1 or 2 because of nightmares i think. Does anyone know what could cause this?


----------



## Jemsybabes

Number1dada said:


> My son is 19 mo and can sleep for 13 hours straight when he is at his moms house. However When i have him for a weekend at my house he wakes up usually around 1 or 2 because of nightmares i think. Does anyone know what could cause this?

I think over-stimulation causes vivid dreams in toddlers...or so I read somewhere!! Chances are he's so excited to be around you and its a new/fresh environment for him so he dreams a lot! A lot of my friends say their LOs seem to wake up because of dreams during the night, some babies just do this! Also, how do you know for def that he sleeps 13 hours?! Perhaps she's just telling you that!!


----------



## sammiwry

Think I might need to join this thread :-(


----------



## tryingg

I do have to say I am a lot relieved that there are a lot more people than I expected that have the same problem I do! I just feel so exhausted and am truly happy I found this thread as a support.....my daughter is 13 months and does not sleep very good at all and its so exhausting...lets hang in there moms!!


----------



## Bambina

Its so frustrating.... Even more so when i see my 19month old daughter who will not stay in her own bed or sleep through the night anymore when my 15month old nephew sleeps perfectly fine through the nights... *sigh*


I'm so hoping she grows out of this stage.


----------



## mumof1+1

Knock knock......Please may I come in....

I too have a toddler who doesn't like to sleep, or let anybody else for that matter :(

My boy is 18months old next week and has rarely ever slept through the night... there have been odd nights, but they really are odd nights. He goes down ok, just doesn't stay down...At a total loss and don't know what to do anymore.... Hope it goes away and he starts sleeping better soon

xxx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

definetly need some advice....LO has rarely slept in her own bed, due to me bf and then me being lonely at night because DH was working graves. We have moved into our own house now(not sharing a room with LO now) and she has YET to sleep in her own room at night. 
We are going to try and let her sleep in her playpin in our room tonight but all she had done for 2 hrs is cry(i hate letting her cry) off and on wanting to go to bed with us. Finally i rocked her to sleep and when she was in a deep sleep i put her in her pin....im at a lose anymore. I really just want me and hubby to have our privacy(nothing against co-sleeping cause I loved it) but it just seems that time. Any advice would be more than welcome. Hope all you ladies get some decents zzzzz's


----------



## charlotte3390

I could really do with some advice...
My son is 18 months old...he has always been a poor sleeper (I could count the amount of nights he has 'slept through'). At about 16 months he started walking properly and got a bit better, most nights only waking once and would often cry but get himself back off to sleep without me going in to him.
In the past month he has been quite bad and the last week terrible. He hasn't been very well, cough, cold, sore throat but nothing major.
Approx 4-5 times in the last couple of months he has woke in the night screaming inconsolably for over an hour. After looking into it he shows all of the symptoms of 'night terrors' with the exception that it tends to last from 1-2 hours especially the screaming, thrashing etc and most things I have read say it should only last from 2-3 mins to 30 mins. 
He still has a really good nap in the day, anything from 1-2.5 hours, so i cant put it down to over tiredness which is apparently one of the main causes of the terrors.
The lack of sleep is really starting to get to me now and I am at the end of my tether with it, can anyone offer me any advice on things to try to prevent this? I would really aprreciate it!
Thanks x


----------



## brownlieB

Have any of you actually got through the phase now? I just posted a thread echoing pretty much what you've all said. Hit 18months decided not to sleep through anymore when previously been a excellent sleeper!!

One very tired mummy and daddy, have tried everything now and co sleeping appears to be way forward but not the exact route either of us wanted :( 

Do they grow out of it eventually? xx


----------



## Seity

2 years old and he only wakes twice a night for milk now. One year ago he was still waking every 2 hours, so this is a vast improvement.


----------



## chubbin

I think Id better write something on this thread, having a non sttn-er as I do.
A good night is going to sleep at 7pm, 2 wakings, quick cuddle or bottle of water, and back to sleep in his own bed til 7am. 
A bad night is not going to sleep without a fight til 8.30pm, up every two hours demanding milk, maybe being a wake for 2 hours in the middle of the night, and then up for the day at 5am.
It seems pretty 50:50 which one we'll get at the moment, though they tend to be in strings rather than alternating.
And to think I glossed over all of this when I was reading during my pregnancy, thinking 'I like my sleep, so LO will too' ha ha xx


----------



## isolabella

charlotte3390 said:


> I could really do with some advice...
> My son is 18 months old...he has always been a poor sleeper (I could count the amount of nights he has 'slept through'). At about 16 months he started walking properly and got a bit better, most nights only waking once and would often cry but get himself back off to sleep without me going in to him.
> In the past month he has been quite bad and the last week terrible. He hasn't been very well, cough, cold, sore throat but nothing major.
> Approx 4-5 times in the last couple of months he has woke in the night screaming inconsolably for over an hour. After looking into it he shows all of the symptoms of 'night terrors' with the exception that it tends to last from 1-2 hours especially the screaming, thrashing etc and most things I have read say it should only last from 2-3 mins to 30 mins.
> He still has a really good nap in the day, anything from 1-2.5 hours, so i cant put it down to over tiredness which is apparently one of the main causes of the terrors.
> The lack of sleep is really starting to get to me now and I am at the end of my tether with it, can anyone offer me any advice on things to try to prevent this? I would really aprreciate it!
> Thanks x

Sounds like my DD, but I know hers is due to constipation/allergy. It might be worth you taking notice of what he eats during the day and if it affects his sleep. It could be the thrashing is tummy pain, especially if he's bringing his knees up.


----------



## Abbyjoy815

My son will be three in May and he has only slept through the night about a months worth of time. I am sooo tired, especially being 15 weeks pregnant! Any tips worth sharing? I'm desprate! (Not to mention he NEVER falls asleep until around 11 either!)


----------



## MrsVenn

Molly is now going to bed at 9:00pm and waking at 1:30am for 'drink' which actually means a cuddle in bed with me (hers or mine, she's not fussy).. 

I miss my baby sleep through the night, angel!!! GAH!!


----------



## karlilay

I have never posted in here before, because in general my kids are really good. But last night, Zach decided to wake up at 12.05am and cry, he settled easily, but had cried himself awake :dohh:

I spent the next three hours trying to get him to sleep... 

Then when he finally did drift off, everytime he realised i wasnt there he cried for me. I feel absolutley shattered today! I had to drape my dressing gown over him to get him to sleep..... He was up till gone 3, and up at 7am.

Dont know how im going to paint two bedrooms today! ::sleep::


----------



## Bambina

our daughter is such a pain. She use to get up at 8am, nap at 2 for a hour and in bed by 8-9pm. 

But recently she will not nap until 4-5pm and then she is managing to get 9hours from 1 hour nap so she doesn't drift off till 11pm +. 


Some night's she is getting 12 hours, and still awake at 2am. It's so hard at times, and nothing has changed. God know's where she is getting the energy from. 
But we are at the health vistor on friday so will ask then, but have any of you ladies had the same issue????


----------



## Deutschette

Lena has always been a horrible sleeper. In the beginning, she was up like clockwork every 1 or 2 hours.

Now, at a year old, she often doesn't feel the need to sleep until 10:00 or 10:30 PM, usually, and is up and ready for the day no later than 8:00. On a good night, she is up only once or twice for milk, but it's usual for her to wake up 3-4 times a night. She only has one sippy cup of milk at night -- down from 2 bottles or more after we switched to the sippy cup -- and never seems to want more than that, but it takes her FOREVER to get through that amount. It's like, she wants just a tidbit of it, then rolls over and conks out again on her own.

Everyone around me keeps saying I should just let her cry it out, but I'm COMPLETELY against that option. My cousin and her husband let their son cry for up to over an hour at a time and that just seems ridiculous to me.


----------



## starlight2801

Hi ladies,
I'm here for some support and/or advice as I'm struggling today after a really hard week. 
I was one of the lucky ones who's LO STTN from early on but she started night wakings again from about 8 months old, coinciding with when she started crawling.
After a short respite period she began waking again at around 12 months when she started walking and things haven't settled for the past couple of months.
We had a handle on it though. She was waking 2-4 times per night but after a quick cuddle she was going straight back off. Ok so it was disturbed sleep but I could cope with this, was used to it and at least I knew I could be back in bed within 5 minutes and back off to sleep soon after.
This past week however when she's woken she hasn't gone back off. The time seems to vary, sometimes closer to 1am sometimes closer to 3am but she's then awake 2-3 hours and crying unless I'm with her. She isn't hungry, isn't Thursday but seems to ping wide awake to be honest and wants to get up :wacko:
I'd love some advice about how to cope with this. I'm newly pregnant and have a painful sinusitis infection that I can't see off at the moment and I feel like I need sleep more than ever. 
It's not even an option to cave and bring her to bed as she still won't settle - she wants to climb and play. 
I can't even catch up during the day as she's hit and miss with napping too. I do also work for half of the week :cries: 
Thanks for listening ladies :flower: x


----------



## CaptainMummy

Have never posted in here... But omg Paige won't settle! She's been so restless for the last 2 hours, not actually waking, but is wriggling and keeps crying every 5-10 minutes! She is like this every night, and yet again has ended up beside me, which doesn't help.

I actually can't even shut my eyes for 5 minutes without her whimpering. Its not just my sleep its affecting, but surely she can't be getting a very good sleep if she is like this all night? 

She is teething with canines and has been fir a while, but goodness me I don't know how to get her to stay asleep without all the constant moaning and moving!

I am going downstairs to make up some milk as she only had 3iz before bed and a small dinner. Pop some Calpol in there and hope it allows us both to get some proper sleep! She hasn't had milk through the night since 10 months... So i'm wary. Is it okay to use teething gel whileshes asleep? I've never even used it before, so don't know of it will work


----------



## tryingg

starlight: I am sorry you are going through this, It is sooo exhausting. My daughter is 16 months and just recently (knock on wood) has started to sleep through the night usually. I do not have much advise as I did not know what to do either other than to just take turns with my husband which didn't happen much. It was mostly me getting up with her. Maybe you can find a sitter for half of a day or the whole day and just have a day to yourself. sleep and do whatever you need to take care of yourself. Being pregnant and having a little one is extra exhausting just in its self. If you do not have anyone to help you make sure you talk to friends or keep posting here to just vent. It is very frustrating and very tiring. I know what you are going through and feel your pain! I hope it does get better SOON.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Hi Girls, 

Ive not posted in here before and ive read through some of the posts, dont have the energy to read every one atm ! my lo is in bed by 7, sleeps about a hour and a half during the day, she goes down no problem, the issues start from after midnight. It used to be once a night, then its increased, the last three night have been hell and its been worse than having a newborn ! 90 % of the time its just a matter of re-settling then im back to bed but theres been a few times when ive had to sit with her for a while. 

Ive tried the gro clock, duvet, ive put her back in the sleeping bag as its been worse since introducing it, tonight ive given her a pillow 

some people have told me to break the habit by giving her a drug from the doctor - really do not want to do that. 

some people say do controlled crying, ive tried she will not stop crying (tried for up to an hour) then I got so stressed I went into her - I really dont want to have to do this either esp as she will cry and cry and not stop. 

what do I do ?? please help xx


----------



## EverSweetBaby

I have also had to deal with the same situation with my 2 and 4 year olds. What my husband and I have been trying to do is gently rub their backs while they are still in their beds. Most of the time, they will go back to sleep. We will not let them sleep in our beds or take them out of bed to rock them because it could form habits that will be very hard to break. 

So sorry you have to go through this! There are days where I have to wake up several times a night also, so I know just how exhausting it can be. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## tokyo_c

So sick of being a human dummy :( I wouldn't mind still co-sleeping and her waking for a couple of night feeds if that was all it was but she pops off, cries, writhes around until I pull her back down the bed and she latches on again. Lather, rinse, repeat, all bloody night long. I'm so so drained and so fed up with this :(


----------



## CaptainMummy

humphhhh... I feel a long night ahead =/


----------



## StephiiBaby

My girl never sleeps well. Last night after a new routine she went to sleep at half 9 and woke twice thru the night and has just woke at 11 for the day. X


----------



## CaptainMummy

stephii, i would take that anyday over down at 6.30, up 5or so times and up for the day at 5.30/6am! its hard switching things up sometimes, especially when it doesnt even work! Lol


----------



## heyyady

Stephi- Wait- she went down at nine at night, woke twice, but slept till ELEVEN the next morning??? :shock:

New here- but sleepless like the rest of you :wacko:

As we sat awake at midnight with our toddlers, hubby asked if "this was normal" for them to go though patches of not sleeping- so I brought him here! He felt better knowing it's not just our girls- thanks!


----------



## CaptainMummy

I dont even sleep until 11 when paige is at her dads!

Tonight, paige fell asleep by herself in her cot!! I sat beside her for a while but got bored so got up and she fell asleep :-D she was awake until 7.45pm, which is an hour later than usual. She also has her blind up in her room, so im hoping for a good night tonight (good by my standards!) 

Last nigt she did well. Woke up at 8.30 and 11pm, only took me 2 minutes each time to settle her and she slept until 5.30 this morning. I wouldnt mind that again, but may e make it 7.30 instead!?


----------



## StephiiBaby

That was just a random thing never usually happens and hasnt since and the 2 times she was up in the night were 2-3 hours long. :( We kept with the routine but hasnt worked again so far. and she seams to be terrified of her bed


----------



## stardust599

I cant get the balance right with my LO. She fights her sleep and ends up so overtired and unhappy, takes hours to settle, refuses naps and wakes at 4.45am! Then like today she took a big catch up nap and is now super happy and hyper and singing in her cot! Ahhhhh.


----------



## starlight2801

So I'm back here again :cry:

DD had an ear infection about a month back and although she was well again after a course of antibiotics she hasn't gone back to sleeping through.

When she wakes its taking at least two hours for her to go back to sleep again and I'm up and down during this time.

I'm going to have to talk to the health visitor again as I feel completely wrecked now but pretty sure they'll just say CIO and I don't know if I can do it :nope:

I need to do something as we're gradually stopping doing all the fun groups and classes that we do in the mornings (my non-working mornings) as I'm like a zombie and can't face going out. As for work... :-(

Can I just scream - aaarrrrgggh!!


----------



## MNORBURY

starlight2801 said:


> So I'm back here again :cry:
> 
> DD had an ear infection about a month back and although she was well again after a course of antibiotics she hasn't gone back to sleeping through.
> 
> When she wakes its taking at least two hours for her to go back to sleep again and I'm up and down during this time.
> 
> I'm going to have to talk to the health visitor again as I feel completely wrecked now but pretty sure they'll just say CIO and I don't know if I can do it :nope:
> 
> I need to do something as we're gradually stopping doing all the fun groups and classes that we do in the mornings (my non-working mornings) as I'm like a zombie and can't face going out. As for work... :-(
> 
> Can I just scream - aaarrrrgggh!!


:hugs: no suggestions I'm afraid as I too couldn't go down the CIO route but just sending you a little hug as I know how down it can get you. Hope she soon settles down again for you. Sleep deprivation is horrible x


----------



## tokyo_c

Aaaaaaargh why is my LO still such a crappy sleeper? I haven't slept for more than about 3 or 4 hours at a time since she was born :(. I'm soooooo worn down by it now.


----------



## tryingg

i am back here again as well.......My daughter has been wakeing up between 2 and 4 am and she will literally toss, turn, cry, for hours. sometimes she won't go back to sleep at all so ill just get up with her. Ive tried putting her in bed with me and she quiets down, but still tosses and turns and won't sleep at all. I am feeling so stressed, exhausted and emotional because of the medical stuff thats happening with her right now and extra emotional and hormonal because I am pregnant. I dont' know what to do


----------



## sequeena

Can I join? Thomas is an awful sleeper. Always has been. He has one 1 hour nap, goes to bed around 8pm, up by 9-9:30pm and won't sleep until 2-3am. He's like a duracell bunny.


----------



## Vicks

Can I join too? Joe is nearly 3 now and averaging about 4-6 hours sleep a night :-( I don't know how he does it as i am exhausted. After being awake at 4am yesterday, he eventually went to sleep at 9 last night, woke at 11:30 but then dosed until 1am, when he was wide awake and has refused to sleep since! 
I have the HV coming round at 9 this morning and I am desperately hoping she can help x


----------



## sequeena

Vicks said:


> Can I join too? Joe is nearly 3 now and averaging about 4-6 hours sleep a night :-( I don't know how he does it as i am exhausted. After being awake at 4am yesterday, he eventually went to sleep at 9 last night, woke at 11:30 but then dosed until 1am, when he was wide awake and has refused to sleep since!
> I have the HV coming round at 9 this morning and I am desperately hoping she can help x



I hope she can help too :hugs:

Maybe take him to the park or something in the afternoon to tire him out? X


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan doesn't get tired out... She gets wired. If we do anything fun or anything she thinks is fun and out of the ordinary then she can't turn off her brain at night to sleep. I've found I have to have the perfect balance of every day.

We did cc at 13 months. She goes to bed without protest. It's just that she sometimes CANT actually fall asleep.

I bought a weighted blanket last week and it does seem to be helping her some. it helps calm her a bit. I had read that it can be good for kids who have issues sleeping.

If Megan doesn't nap she doesn't sleep well at night. She gets overtired without the nap. She tends to wake if her baby sister wakes in the night for a bottle. So the other night Jordan woke at 2:30 am and it woke Megan up ( they aren't even on the same floor and both have white noise in their room). Megan never fell back asleep. That sort of thing is very typical for our house lately. 
She can't cosleep. We've tried. It doesn't help her. She still can't fall asleep.

It's hard as it affects our days as without sleep she very crabby during the day. And i always feel like I have to keep her on such a strict schedule which sometimes I'd just like to do something fun with the family and not have to pay for it for the next 4 days.


----------



## tryingg

just out of curiosity......has anyone ever tried a small dose of melatonin for there sleepless toddler???seriously thinking about it. My mom gave it to us as kids, but i dont know how young and how much??


----------



## DaisyBee

It has been suggested to me by others but I wouldn't feel ok about it unless ok'd by her dr as I don't know enough about it ( side affects, dosage, etc). I am thinking I am going to make another appt with her pediatrician to discuss. 

Tryingg... What hours is your daughter sleeping?

Vicks... Did your hv offer any insight?


----------



## starlight2801

Vicks did you have any response from the HV? 

When ours came out she wasn't very helpful at all. She suggested either CC, PUPD or co sleeping all of which I've tried and I'm still in the same position.

I'm really disappointed. Particularly as I turned up at clinic at my wits end and was sent away as it was 'too complicated to go through' there and then.

They made an appointment for a home visit but it was 3 weeks later so I was really hoping for something amazing I hadnt thought of but :nope: x


----------



## nanomey

Hi guys 
Thought I'd come & meet the other sleep deprived mummy's & maybe even pick up a few tips! 
My little man is 2 in oct he has always been a rubbish sleeper right from the start he had breast feeds every hour through the night when he was newborn! I can count the amount of times he has slept through in one hand!
Right now he sleeps 1 hour in the day (sometimes less) he's very active he has 3 big sisters he runs around after in the day time, we are always in the garden or at the park so he's defiantly burning enough energy! He eats well & drinks lots if water so no problems there either. He has a big boy bed as he was climbing out of his cut by 14m old & always goes to bed perfectly, on his own no problems at all. He shares with a sister.
Then when the night shift begins its absolute hell... And that is normally around midnight/1am it starts.
He wakes regularly and by this I mean every hour until 6am and then he gets up!! 
He will shout mum or dad until either me & my partner go to him, we normally leave it for 10mins or so to see if he might self settle which he doesnt. We have tried longer before & he still doesnt. 
He screams for "drink" & we normally try & settle him down without but that rarely happens, if it does then he's awake again within half hour crying for "drink" ... We can go through 4-5 drinks a night which normally results in at least 3 nappy changes & it is now beyond a joke! We are shattered, his sisters are waking due to his constant crying so then suddenly it's not just 1 child to put back to bed its 4! We spend all night trying to get ty to sleep & even when he is he just re wakes again & it starts all over. He gets out if bed & just sits by the staircase crying, we have tried cc but maybe we should give it a better longer chance & not back down with a drink at all. 
He's such a misery guys in the day & this must be down to lack of sleep at night. 
Any thoughts greatly appreciated. 
Thanks for reading xx


----------



## xTerrix

My son is the same. He wakes almost every hour for his drink and i'm absolutely shattered. He sometimes has an hour or so to sleep in the day and goes to sleep between 8-9 at night. Then he's waking up for drinks til 5 in the morning when he's up for the day, it's just impossible. I know it's making a rod for my own back but i've just started putting him in my bed as then i only ave to grab the drink for him and he'll settle straight back down, i just didn't know (still don't know) what else to do. He's only ever slept through twice :nope: And i used to think i were shattered in the those first 3 months, if only i knew what were coming :dohh: I'm hoping he gets better soon. Most people say they just start sleeping through the night automatically on their own when there ready, well that's what family and friends say anyway


----------



## c.m.c

Hi everyone- this is my first post here and I'm desperate for advice and to share with you your own sleepless nights! 

My LO slept great till I went back to work when she was 9 months old. Then she woke every hour!!

She is now 20 months! She sleeps 8pm to 7am(when I wake her going to work) or 8am she wakens usually on her own if I'm off! She can sleep anywhere between 20mins and 2hours during the day though lately its got loads less!!!!!

The problem is she wakens about 4-10 times after 11.30pm crying and this past two nights she has been screaming- she usually is very easy to go back to sleep- she just wants to see us! We use a gro bag so she is warm and covered! She uses a dummy but eeasily find it if lost!

I'm ready to crack! Tonight I'm working a 16 hour shift and I've been up 6 times last night! I'starting to shout and scream (in our room before I go into her room). I'm loosing my mind I'm so frustrated- I don't know what I'm doing wrong!

My hubby is so calm and can cope no bother with no sleep and is shocked at how I'm coping which is pissing me off more!

I'm desperate for help! When is this gonne end its been a year and I work long hours!!!!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

To some above posters- if you left a drink beside them would they get it themselves?

I try not to speak to Ava when I go into her at night and have never eve offered a drink so she has never asked for one- she just wakens soooo much and I dunno why


----------



## blhanson1

x


----------



## c.m.c

blhanson1 said:


> C.m.c we are having the same problem-incessant waking after about midnight. LO wakes up crying, which escalates to this god awful screaming. Which really inhibits the whole CIO method. She just doesn't stop crying until someone goes to check on her. Sometimes she does want to nurse, sometimes just a cuddle when daddy goes in. It drives me crazy because she goes to sleep on her own just fine and has since she was much younger. It's just this unending night waking for no real reason that has me at my wit's end. I'd even be ok with waking up once a night. I just don't know what to do??

its so frustrating isnt it? My LO will go to sleep no problem in her room- we put her down awake and always have done and like your LO she just wants to know we are there!!! im lost ive ran out of options:dohh:


----------



## blhanson1

x


----------



## L999

I feel your pain!!14 months old mow and still having a night feed!!! CIO lasts for about 3 hours which is when we give in and feed - to be honest we now just feed her when she wakes so she goes back to sleep aaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## blhanson1

x


----------



## Kelz22

My Lo has only slept 2 full nights since last Tuesday! Me and my Oh are so shattered.Lo wont nap durning the day even when hes tired.I feel so drained and Iv got the shakes.Im that tired.How do you girls do it?


----------



## starlight2801

Well here we are in the middle of another phase of not sleeping :(
Our daughter has been awake for 2 1/2 hours now. I'm 26 weeks pregnant and need my sleep so I tried bringing her to my bed but she still wouldn't sleep. She stopped crying but wanted to jump all over us/get up and play.
I've taken her back to her own room now and she's having a complete meltdown. 
She's had a bum change and a drink of water and is still awake and screaming her head off. I feel in a way I can't relax and sleep when she's doing this so I might as well get up with her but at the same time I don't want to give her the message that 1am (when she first woke up) is morning.
Permission to scream myself? I don't know what else to do


----------



## Phantom

I just want to cry. I am seriously losing it. I havnt slept for more than an hour at a time in over 3 days now. This means no REM sleep. And Ièm on medication to help me sleep so my body is just screaming at me. Im honestly afraid of myself at this point. I just want him to sleep!!


----------



## Leosmummy61

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/member.php?u=480965
My sleep training journal. I am one tired mummy who is desperate for a decent nights kip :-( x


----------



## Leosmummy61

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/1686091-sleep-training-diary.html
Sorry this is the correct link :) x


----------



## haggis112

My son is nearly 4 and has slept through the night probably 10 times in his life
I have come to accept that is his sleeping pattern. He has a lot of nightmares and at the moment he wakes up around 1-2 times to go for a wee, sometimes on top of the nightmare waking
When he was around 2 1/2 we had an 11 day marathon where he would scream and scream and not want to go to bed and wake up every hour. For 11 days it went on before I finally went to the doctor who gave me some sedation for him
It was a couple of months later he was able to put into words he was scared of his room he was scared of 'the man' in his room. Scared the pants of us but he picked up a photo of my recently passed dad and said 'thats the man'
My point is we don't always know what is causing our little ones to wake and not want to sleep but it is just our lack of understanding.
Be patient and stay strong.
He was also getting out of bed around 4/5 in the morning thinking it was time to get up.
I bought an app that is on his ipad of a bear that goes to sleep and it has become part of his bedtime routine.
The bed sleeps and if my son wakes in the morning and the bear is asleep he knows he's not allowed to get out of bed and has to go back to sleep. Toddler sleep trainer it's called. doesn't keep him asleep but at least keeps him in bed early in the morning.:thumbup:


----------



## littledreams

Hi ladies. I'm so glad I found this thread - I've been so convinced that our sleep problems were due to the fact that we still have littlen in our room (our place is on the market and hopefully she'll have her own room soon) but I see from reading your stories that these sleep problems are universal. Our little girl was an angel for sleeping between 6 and 9 months, then after a few poorly days she started waking up for night feeds and has been ever since. I don't think she needs them but sometimes it's the only way to settle her down. I cope okay on little sleep as I have never been a great sleeper myself, but after weeks of not getting more than 2 hours in any one sitting is too much for me and I am completely fatigued by having no room to sleep when she is in the bed with us. Sometimes she won't sleep unless I am literally sitting up with her on me, if I lay down she starts to scream again. She is going through a lot of development right now and has just started walking, I did read that children going through developmental stages can have disturbed sleep. I guess they develop more at this stage than they ever will their whole lives so maybe we should just sit tight and remember that no matter how bad it gets, it won't last forever ... (I'll try to repeat that to myself later when I am tearing my hair out!)


----------



## tryingg

haggis- My daughter is 2 and is doing the same thing. screaming for hours and will not stay asleep, wakes up at 4 for the day etc...screams while she is sleeping and nothing helps. My husband sleeps with her in her bed because she wakes so often we would never get sleep plus we have a 3 month old baby. We are at a loss as to what to do.


----------



## Lilly12

My DD slept horrible the first year of her life, then gradually starting sleeping better. with better i mean, not waking up every hour to comfort nurse.
She's 22 months now and she's having a rough patch in her sleep again due to teething.. I'm tired!

I'd advise you girls to maybe look into food allergies, we cut out dairy and she started sleeping better.. whenever we add dairy again she starts being restless again.


----------



## pixielmh

My 2.3yr old stopped night waking after we took her bottle ( she used to wake for a drink) after 2 weeks she stopped waking, 1 week ago she startef refusing to go bed ( took an hour of back and fourth to room and crying) she then got up several times at night and then up at 4am :( well for past 3 days its taken 10-20 mins to get bed and no crying and nothing but maybe 1 night wake and up at 6. No idea why she done this, but im thinking she wanted me in bed as she kept opening covers for me lol. She always been an early riser at 5-6am with 10hrs sleep


----------



## soozys1902

Hey Everyone

Well my son is now 3years 4months and still wont sleep.

Both me and my partner have tried near enough EVERYTHING and we still cant get anywhere.

When DS was about 1 year we sort of knew that it wasnt right and he should have been sleeping a good routine. We have been to the doctors numerious times since then due to his behaviour aswel. He's very bouncy all day, can be quite aggressive at times (towards us but not other children or people) he has the worst attention span, we can't take him shopping due to constant tantrums and running away and of course the big one, HE WONT SLEEP. The doctor seems unwilling to help us as he has not started nursery yet. (He is meeting all of mile stones tho)

When we put him to bed at night it usually consists of a book, some back rubbing and a book. He gets a bath in the mornings now as it seems to be 10 times harder settling him at night, plus he hates a bath at night and the tantrum can go on a good while :wacko: But then it's time for me to go downstairs and he will scream the house down (so much it annoys the neighbours) he will throw stuff etc, so latley ive been staying with him but it still doesn't work, the throwing of stuff seems to work. 

I have no idea, me and partner are the two most laid back people and DS is a completely different kettle of fish.

Anyone else going through the same thing? :cry:

S


----------



## cakeyface

soozys1902 said:


> Hey Everyone
> 
> Well my son is now 3years 4months and still wont sleep.
> 
> Both me and my partner have tried near enough EVERYTHING and we still cant get anywhere.
> 
> When DS was about 1 year we sort of knew that it wasnt right and he should have been sleeping a good routine. We have been to the doctors numerious times since then due to his behaviour aswel. He's very bouncy all day, can be quite aggressive at times (towards us but not other children or people) he has the worst attention span, we can't take him shopping due to constant tantrums and running away and of course the big one, HE WONT SLEEP. The doctor seems unwilling to help us as he has not started nursery yet. (He is meeting all of mile stones tho)
> 
> When we put him to bed at night it usually consists of a book, some back rubbing and a book. He gets a bath in the mornings now as it seems to be 10 times harder settling him at night, plus he hates a bath at night and the tantrum can go on a good while :wacko: But then it's time for me to go downstairs and he will scream the house down (so much it annoys the neighbours) he will throw stuff etc, so latley ive been staying with him but it still doesn't work, the throwing of stuff seems to work.
> 
> I have no idea, me and partner are the two most laid back people and DS is a completely different kettle of fish.
> 
> Anyone else going through the same thing? :cry:
> 
> S

Oh you poor, poor woman :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Firstly, well done for keeping your head and staying laid back. I'd be a gibbering wreck. I'm having a few problems with DD at mo and she is 3.3ish months so a similar age! I have not tried this but am going to tonight - a reward chart. If she goes to bed and goes to sleep without fuss she will get a sticker (I'm not tackling the middle of the night fretting at the same time; one step at a time!).If she gets five stickers she gets a reward - a ride on the "Dancing Horses" at Southport!! Her choice. I have no idea if this will work. But we've got to do something. I am also going to burn some lavender oil tonight to see if this helps. Will report back. I'm not expecting miracles but I am sticking to my plan for at least a fortnight. I am also going to sit outside her room and, without talking, take her back to her bed each time she gets out. I LIVE IN HOPE :coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## cutiecouture

Hi

I am new to the site, my son is 3 and I found when the lighter mornings came he was awake at 5 and wouldn't go back off to sleep and then was tired all day and very naughty, I live alone and no much use at DIY (he already has blackout curtains) His bedroom is at the back of the house so I decided to tape some bin bags to the window to see if it helped.... Not the best interior designing but it did work! 

If its not the bright mornings then maybe if you try a new wind down routine, I try to keep any cartoons calm like guess how much I love you and no toy playing for the last half hour before bed time

Good luck and I hope u get some rest soon!


----------



## jennybaby44

Has anyone ever had their child tested for sleep apnea? It can cause a lot of night wakings x


----------



## stardust599

Hi ladies

I thought I would introduce my LOs and see if I can pick up some tips and share some of my wisdom 

DS is 16months and has been a crap sleeper since birth. He was born with a dysphagia (difficulty swallowing & aspiration) and severe reflux and that set us up with pretty terrible sleep habits. I was also a single parent until DS was around 9months old (I'm actually back with OH now) so I did anything and everything to get him off to sleep.

Fast forward to now and his sleep is still pretty crappy. He wakes 1-4times a night for a bottle of milk/a cuddle/a cry etc. He wakes early every morning (before 6am) and is overtired, cranky, clingy,, throws tantrums, rubs his eyes etc. most of the day. Now I'm a morning person and really don't mind a 6am wake up but when he clearly hasn't had enough sleep and cant enjoy his day because of it it's time to put my foot down and make changes! When he wakes in the night there is no way of getting him back to sleep without giving him a bottle of milk and 80% of the time it doesn't work so we are left trying to comfort him back to sleep while he screams at us. Quite often we eventually leave him and he usually cries for 5-10mins then gets back to sleep. DS naps not too badly - 30mins in the morning around 9am and 2 hours after lunch. I don't think his naps are interfering with his night sleep (maybe the morning one doesnt help his early waking though) because he goes to nursery 3 days a week where he only sleeps 30mins all day and sleeps worse than ever at night. The interesting thing with DS is that he doesn't have any trouble falling asleep on his own!!! 

Needless to say we are all exhausted, me and OH are snappy and emotional, struggling at work, no energy :-(

DD is 3 (well, 3 next week) and is a much better sleeper (phew!!!) Trouble is, she's really spirited and sensitive to noises, changes in routine, stimulation etc. and despite all my efforts I can't get her to sleep unless she is in her own room in the dark and quiet! Meaning she doesn't sleep at nursery either and nursery nights are pretty horrific - tantrums, won't eat, crying, wont go to sleep

So when DS wakes early morning the second DD hears him she is out of bed but not ready to get up yet so is in the same mood as DS.

After the past few days I have decided that none of us can cope with this anymore, we're all unhappy and it's time to make some big changes.

Last night DS woke twice but I don't know exactly what he did as it was OH's turn to get up. He cries really loudly during the night so we usually try to get to him as quickly as possible or he wakes DD. He then woke at 5.55am (again I wouldn't mind this if he was rested enough to get up!!) so I ignored him (he doesn't cry - just moans, shouts, whines etc.) but DD woke instantly, I made her come into my bed and lay down instead of getting up although we didn't get to sleep because our kitten (another story) wouldn't stop crying until I let it out of the living room then it came into the bedroom running around and making noise. DS was on/off quiet (kept thinking he was sleeping) until he heard DD or the kitten and would start up again. We gave up at 6.35am and got up all DS did was cry, throw himself on the floor, hit and headbut me and rub his eyes. So gave him a bottle (his 3rd that night I Think) and put him back to bed. He fell asleep around 7.15am and I'm not sure what time to wake him. If I don't he probably won't nap for me until really late and wont go to bed then be tired tomorrow again or he won't nap at all and he'll be really overtired and unsettled again tonight.

I think he might be teething (he's not really showing any symptoms except more night wakings though) so have been using gel/powder and nurofen but I might also get an amber teething necklace.

I don't know what to do about the kitten. We've had it for 2months and the problem is only getting worse although it's part of the family now. It seems such a trivial thing but honestly the lack of sleep and early wakings are ruining all of our lifes and we can't keep going like this. If I ignore it it just gets louder and louder until it's practically screaming and we are all wide awake (but grumpy!). I honestly don't know what to do, we bought it as company for our older cat (who loves it and was never like this as a kitten) but I really wish I had never gotten it now and it makes things so much worse although I don't think I could live with the guilt if I rehomed it over something as stupid as this.

Do you guys think I am doing the right thing with the kids? I am thinking of just taking a complete cold-turkey, zero-tolerance approach to sleep for 2 weeks and just riding it out. It would make so much difference to us if we could finally get on top of the sleep troubles :-(

Edited to say - they have their own rooms but we live in a flat so we are all really close together (I have even considered moving to a house with 3 floors so I can seperate them :rofl: )


----------



## rocknrolla

If it's not one thing it's another! Lo just got over a sleep regression which lasted 3 weeks and involved being awake from midnight to 5am every night, crying if we left her room and chatting if we stayed! After a few days where she was just gettin back to normal, she got a cold and found it difficult to sleep so a few wakings each night and trouble settling herself. Then she seemed better, slept well for two days and developed a cough and a neverending snot supply, cue not settling til 10 pm, not napping, and waking a lot.
Today she decided to throw a fit at nap time and it wasn't worth the fight, i hate no nap days as i anticipate a bad night. Thing is i thought she'd need the nap today as she did sleep most of the night but only from 10pm! Not the usual 7pm! Same wake up time. Now i don't know if iv made it worse by not persevering with a nap, but she was throwing such a fit she was hitting her head on the cot! Uh?!


----------



## April76

My 20 month toddler has just started again with the crappy sleeping. He didint sleep good until about 15 months then he hit 20 months and has started not sleeping. He goes to bed between 7.30 - 7.45 every night to keep to a routine and he fine until about 1.00am and it just goes downhill from there. I just dont know why he has started to be so crap at sleeping, to top it off i have a stinky of a cold!! I feel like SCREAMING!!!!! :cry:


----------



## KatieB

Louis is going through another bad sleep patch. I was up 5 times last night between 1am and 5.30am. I don't know whether it's down to final molars STILL cutting after months of agony with them, or what. Knackered. To make matters worse he refuses to nap these days and so by the time it's dinner he's completely exhausted and it gets worse from there really.


----------



## KatieB

Only 3 wake-ups last night, oh happy days! 12.30, 2 and 4.30am. Really upset too, breaks my heart.


----------



## Lizi_17

Hi I'm so grateful for websites like this can anyone help me my daughter is 3 in April she's quite a well behaved girl I'd say especially around other people her downfall is saying no after a packet of crisp/chocolate she wants more anyway for the past few nights when she's been tired she's had major tantrums she's just woke up about 45 minutes ago crying so I went in she looked at me started kicking me so I stood up tried ignoring her she started throwing herself about tupped her bed tupped her radiator then got out of bed n started throwing herself about all why doing a piercing scream my partner came in by this time she's getting more stressed we try picking her up cuddling her asking whats wrong she just carets on screaming her eyes went really big n she sounded like she was goin to throw up anyway all of a sudden she stopped n I managed get her back into bed n she went back to sleep its so strange and she never says whats wrong does anyone else's kids do this or does anyone have any advice please it upsets me seein her like that xx


----------



## Lizi_17

We literally had to hold her down to calm her down might ring health visitor xx


----------



## Mummytobelora

oppsy


----------



## AC1987

So exhausted from my 18 month old not sleeping. :nope:


----------



## minties

Sophie is having some sorta regression or something. Last night she let me sleep from 4:35am-5:30am. Tonight (it's almost 11pm) she's woken 4 times already. Now I can't sleep from frustration.


----------



## LuluSS

I too have a toddler who wakes up a lot. He wakes up anywhere from 2-10+ times a night. Some nights he will wake up 4 times by 11 p.m., like minties. His sleep is so unpredictable.


----------



## CandyJ

It is neceassary to understand the reasons disturbing child sleep tight. It can be teething or simply stuffy in bedroom and LO wants to drink. Maybe LO just wants to feel mummy nearby for restful sleep ;)


----------



## KatieB

The last two nights in a row have been 4am wake ups, I go in, tuck him in and kiss him and he goes back to sleep. Get back into bed and 10 minutes later he starts screaming for his cup, aaargh. Go in and he doesn't want cup, start to leave room and he does. OH actually sleeps through all this ](*,)


----------



## forestfire

I'm joining the club, had to take our cot side off, mayhem has ensued. Wakes up once a night but for at least 2 hours and will not go back into his cot! I am at a loss as what to do :-(


----------



## Mazzy17

My little menace has not been sleeping since joining nursery in January. She sleeps 1-1.5 hours there and then when we get her home we try to settle her about 8ish with bath, bottle, poop. She starts to drift off then she is like "Hang on you trying to get me to sleep i think not!" So her energy levels go through the roof! Past 2 weeks she hasnt been going to sleep till gone 12 then wakes at 2-3 then again at 5. Not really looking for any answers, just grateful seeing that im not alone :cry:


----------



## Genevevex

Lizi_17 said:


> Hi I'm so grateful for websites like this can anyone help me my daughter is 3 in April she's quite a well behaved girl I'd say especially around other people her downfall is saying no after a packet of crisp/chocolate she wants more anyway for the past few nights when she's been tired she's had major tantrums she's just woke up about 45 minutes ago crying so I went in she looked at me started kicking me so I stood up tried ignoring her she started throwing herself about tupped her bed tupped her radiator then got out of bed n started throwing herself about all why doing a piercing scream my partner came in by this time she's getting more stressed we try picking her up cuddling her asking whats wrong she just carets on screaming her eyes went really big n she sounded like she was goin to throw up anyway all of a sudden she stopped n I managed get her back into bed n she went back to sleep its so strange and she never says whats wrong does anyone else's kids do this or does anyone have any advice please it upsets me seein her like that xx

Sounds a lot like a night terror. They are normal, but hard to deal with. :(


----------



## Genevevex

So glad to see that I am not alone in this. 

My little boy has almost always been pretty good about sleeping through the night. When he hit about 3 months, he still got up once a night for a bottle, but by 6/7 months, he was sleeping through. Now he is 22 months, and within the last couple weeks he has started sleeping terribly! We put him to bed around 8pm, but he's been taking an hour, hour and a half before he actually falls asleep! And he's been waking up between two and three times a night lately as well. Then in the morning he is over tired because he didn't get enough sleep in the night... ug! It is just so frustrating. 

The only thing I can think of is that we still give him a full sippy cup of milk before bed every night. I think we are going to slowly stop doing that over the next couple weeks... get it to where our bedtime routine consists of bath, storybook, bed (Instead of bath, storybook, milk, bed). Maybe that will help? Because he won't have to have milk everytime he wakes himself up? Grasping at straws here...


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hey guys
Last time I wrote on this forum was last year 

My daughter Isla is now 18 months and is still not sleeping well - as in, is up several times a night every single night

This has gotten 10 times harder to deal with since I've started a new job and my husband has started working overnight shifts

It's just so hard and I nearly collapsed from exhaustion at work on Friday after 3 consecutive nights of maybe 2-3 hours sleep per night. 
Isla has SPD and tends to wake up screaming really high pitched (she is also high needs and was colicky/had reflux and ties as a baby)

The worst thing is every baby around me sounds to be a good sleeper


----------



## AnneD

Hi BUGaBOO, I remember you! Sorry to hear things are still so tough, you must be beyond exhausted by now. (Sorry to ask stupid questions, what's SPD?) Poor Isla, it sounds like she's got a tough deal. 

I sometimes feel that every other baby is a good sleeper. We had 15 wake-ups last night, two of them lasted absolute ages. I've no idea why.


----------



## BUGaBOO

I am beyond exhausted :(

SPD is sensory processing disorder, she is over sensitive to stimulation and tends to meltdown when she can't process something and she has problems 'transitioning' so screams and fights when we have to dress her, change her nappy, put her in and take her out of the car seat, when she is falling asleep and when she wakes up 

So yeah, our days are pretty stressful, she has a very piercing, loud and shrill scream too so my nerves are pretty worn

I don't understand, when my mum takes her overnight she always sleeps really well. We've analyzed both settings and the aren't much different so not sure what we can do


----------



## AnneD

It must be so hard for both you (and your husband) and for Isla, my heart goes out to you! :hugs: 

I can't imagine why she'd sleep better for your mum, that must be so frustrating. 

is there anything they can do for spd at all - any sort of therapy? (Sorry, I'm sure you've tried everything, I just know nothing about it.)


----------



## staralfur

I just noticed this thread! 

My LO has been, for the past couple of months, waking up in the middle of the night about twice a week. And not just waking up, but waking up staying up for HOURS. Usually 3-4hr. It's so friggin' exhausting and I have no idea what the issue is. I thought maybe she might need to drop her nap, but she's still totally exhausted by 12/1pm and happy to nap for an hour or two. She goes to bed around the same time every night and not much deviates in her schedule. I just don't know what's going on. :(

I'm reeeeally hoping it's just a phase and there will be a time in the near future when I can go to bed confident that I won't be woken up to attend a middle of the night party.

I guess I was silly to think that her sleep problems would vanish once she was 2.


----------



## rix D

shame i know the feeling.... my 6 year old is up almost every night, I have a 2 year old and 9 months pregnant. so up sometimes all nights sorting kids out.... hang in there I have hope that it shall pass


----------



## KatieB

Sleep is just as crap here. Louis wakes me up every night at least twice, normally four times. Totally pissed off today and sick of feeling tired. Not far off 3.5 and still waking like a small baby. Broken sleep all the time.


----------



## Cariad_x

STUPID BLOODY HOT WEATHER. 

Ollie has been awake since 11:30pm. It is now 2:50 am. He's sobbing because he's too hot to sleep but is knackered so I've had to move him downstairs to his pram as it'much cooler here. I'm on the sofa next to him as I don't want to leave him downstairs alone. 

His sleep has been a bit up and down any way - he wakes a few times a night and seems incapable to self settling. We can't sleep train as he suffers with asthma and we were told it wasn't appropriate. I'm happy to wait it our but god I'm knackered :(


----------



## KatieB

Not only night wakings to deal with but now Louis has decided he's going to have a complete meltdown before going to bed the last few evenings. We had an hour of complete hysterics and 30 minutes of me cuddling him and reading stories in bed to get him calm enough to sleep. I feel so sad seeing him that upset, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## lightweight

hi all. My 20 month old doesn't seem to need as much sleep as I'd like him to! I have to make sure he doesn't have more than 2 hours nap, and definitely no sleep after 3pm otherwise he doesn't go to bed until about 10pm. 

He often will go down between 7.45/8pm, but regularly wakes up at 2am ish or just after. He won't let me leave - and I've got into the habit of sleeping in the spare bed in his room, sometimes with him and sometimes without him. 

I'm still breastfeeding, and he feeds before bed time and then wants milk in the middle of the night - tbh it's become an easy option as I know he generally will setlle down again, but I'm exhausted. I've had a chest infection whis isn't shifting and I just know if I could get a few nights decent sleep it would make all the difference.

The thing is, I know he can self settle as he sometimes does. I know he can sleep through as he sometimes does, and we've alwyas had a good bedtime routine, but I'm suffering now and need to try and improve it!


----------



## mk8

Hi Ladies 

Ok if I join please? I have a 16 month old gorgeous boy who has started hating his cot. Arguably it is because he has outgrown it and bashes it in the middle of the night. But also because he knows he's alone and hates the bars. The past couple of weeks he has been sleeping in my bed with hubby (bad move I know) but I an defiant in buying him a new bed this weekend. We are going for a single rather than a toddler bed. Whilst I dont want to lie next to him, I am sure there will be times when I will need to and I just dont fancy cramming myself into a toddler bed with him! :haha:

Hope you are all having a good and restful night!


----------



## trudie100

So my LO is going to be 3 in march and been always been a great sleeper

He normally sleeps for 1-1.5 hours during the day, goes down at 730pm with no fuss and sleeps through until 630-7am

However this last week he's been a complete nightmare and it's all changed

He's taking ages to go off to sleep (getting in and out of bed constantly. Coming into us in the from room etc..) and even worse he's waking up in the night any time between midnight and 2-3 am.... He's coming into our room trying I think to get into our bed (which he never does) and he's coming up with all kinda excuses like 'my fingers hurting' 'my heads hurting' 'I've seen a monster' .... Just generally trying his luck

So for the last week I've been up with him 4,5,6 times a night re settling him all night and I'm knackered

Just wondering if anyone else's LOs have done something like this at his age after being a good sleeper?

Duno if it's worth mentioning he's not been having his normal day time sleep the last week either and he's been potty trained for a week now - even though he's wearing nappy pants at night - not sure if either of these things could effect his sleep?

Helppppp please ladies x


----------



## twobecome3

lightweight said:


> hi all. My 20 month old doesn't seem to need as much sleep as I'd like him to! I have to make sure he doesn't have more than 2 hours nap, and definitely no sleep after 3pm otherwise he doesn't go to bed until about 10pm.
> 
> He often will go down between 7.45/8pm, but regularly wakes up at 2am ish or just after. He won't let me leave - and I've got into the habit of sleeping in the spare bed in his room, sometimes with him and sometimes without him.
> 
> I'm still breastfeeding, and he feeds before bed time and then wants milk in the middle of the night - tbh it's become an easy option as I know he generally will setlle down again, but I'm exhausted. I've had a chest infection whis isn't shifting and I just know if I could get a few nights decent sleep it would make all the difference.
> 
> The thing is, I know he can self settle as he sometimes does. I know he can sleep through as he sometimes does, and we've alwyas had a good bedtime routine, but I'm suffering now and need to try and improve it!

my lo is 21 months, sounds similar to yours! had to wake her up from a nap today, 2 hours is max :D

im still bf as well and we bedshare, lately shes been on the boob feels like all night (teething again, maybe?? who knows) anyways I finally get free in the night and get to stretch out a bit and then shes popped up and feeling around for me ..... 

it sucks the no sleep and being sick on top of it, we just got over a cold that lasted ages and ages 

:hugs:


----------



## Sw33tp3a

my LO still wakes at night around 3am to nurse then falls back to sleep either co sleeping style or i can get her into her toddler bed. she usually sleeps from 7pm - 3am 330am-7am


----------



## Damita

My 3 year old has slept through until her brother came along but the last three months have been awful if she naps awake till midnight if she doesn't nap awake 1-5am.. And now she's waking at 9:30 and didn't go back to sleep till 5! Aruuugh


----------



## Scottish mum

trudie100 said:


> So my LO is going to be 3 in march and been always been a great sleeper
> 
> He normally sleeps for 1-1.5 hours during the day, goes down at 730pm with no fuss and sleeps through until 630-7am
> 
> However this last week he's been a complete nightmare and it's all changed
> 
> He's taking ages to go off to sleep (getting in and out of bed constantly. Coming into us in the from room etc..) and even worse he's waking up in the night any time between midnight and 2-3 am.... He's coming into our room trying I think to get into our bed (which he never does) and he's coming up with all kinda excuses like 'my fingers hurting' 'my heads hurting' 'I've seen a monster' .... Just generally trying his luck
> 
> So for the last week I've been up with him 4,5,6 times a night re settling him all night and I'm knackered
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else's LOs have done something like this at his age after being a good sleeper?
> 
> Duno if it's worth mentioning he's not been having his normal day time sleep the last week either and he's been potty trained for a week now - even though he's wearing nappy pants at night - not sure if either of these things could effect his sleep?
> 
> Helppppp please ladies x


I could have wrote this!!! I need help to. My lo is 3 next week and was the same bed at 7 no fuss straight to sleep even after a nap during the day. However this last week has been a nightmare!!!!

He initially tried stalling techniques like I want the potty or another story but now it's went to him having full blown tantrums and tears. We have a gate outside his room and he wi stand there howling! It's awful and we are trying to let him cry it out but he's awake for hours. Last night he didn't sleep until 10.30. We are completely shocked as always been very lucky! 

Help what can we do! &#128553;&#128561;&#128557; x


----------



## Scottish mum

Anybody? Sorry I'm despirate &#128555; I wonder if it's seperation anxiety x


----------



## twobecome3

welp mine has never been a 'good' sleeper, every night I have the resettle her a few times at least. these were always a quick up and snuggle back in to sleep, lately they've been a bit more involved. she will wake up at 2 am and decide the wrong stuffed animals are in the bed and throw a fit about it, or will ask for a drink or a slice of bread or something random. we bedshare I'm not sure what I would do in your situation Scottish Mum, I'm sure its just a phase and my first thought would be to move his bed into your room for now or go lay with him maybe?? I could see not wanting to back track though so I don't know !


----------



## Scottish mum

Thanks for your reply since we have been back into routine and lo back to nursery he's back to normal with his sleep routine! I'm so glad! It's made me realise that lo will go through fazes and I'll just have to ride it out! X


----------



## sandrar

My 2-year-old son suddenly started waking up several times a night. In most cases, it was just to get some attention or to put his musical mobile on. Nevertheless, our sleep was interrupted. I considered buying sleep trainers such as KidSleep, which seem to receive good comments, but found a cheaper solution: an app called Wake app Sunshine. It costs 1,5 euros instead of 50 euros. Weve installed a deprecated smartphone in his room and after just 2 nights, he already got used to the system. A real recommendation.. or should I say sleep saver?


----------



## twobecome3

mines sleeping beautifully through the night lately but i keep waking up with her feet in my face, and i have to turn her around. 4 times last night ! and we have a huge bed, a twin pushed up to a queen so its not like were cramped in there


----------



## Dio23

Anyone else here an entrepreneur and raising a kid at the same time? Really fun to do it.. pushes me atleast to make my business a success!


----------



## greekgirl

My little guy has always been a terrible sleeper. He has slept through the night maybe 20-30 times in the 22 months of his life...? 
Lately, he has been waking wanting me to take him around the house till he decides what he wants. I miss the nights I would wake and breast feed him back to sleep. If he is in bed with me he will push me until I get up, then pick him up and then run around while he complains, eki, which means, _there in Greek. And that never means anywhere specifically. We need help._


----------



## trudie100

Hi all

Just needed to vent as im going through this at the minute and its driving me insane! My 4 year old has always been a great sleeper, he goes down at 730 with a book and a cuddle and usually sleeps all night until about 7. He might wake up occasionally for a wee or a drink but 9 times out of 10 we dont hear from him all night.

Now the last couple of weeks all of that has changed. He's going down fine still and sleeping solidly until early hours of the morning & then he's coming in to my bed for a cuddle/asking to sleep with us/asking us to get in with him/saying he's had a bad dream/needs a wee/a drink.... any excuse to be awake basically! 

We got into a bad habit when he was younger of getting in with him for a cuddle if he woke in the night so im really keen to aviod that so every time he wakes i've just been taking him back to bed, tucking him in and telling him to go to sleep. But within 10-15 mins he's calling me again 'mummy, mummy'.... ive tried ignoring him (and he just comes back into my room again) and i've tried going back in to re-settle him but nothing seems to work.

Last night i got really cross and refused to keep getting out of bed to take him back to he's room and made him go back by himself (which he did) but he was still back in my room again within half an hour and the more i kept putting him back the more upset he got to the point my OH had to go in and give him a cuddle in he's bed to get him back to sleep (exactly what I didnt want).

Im finding it really hard to not give in and just give him a cuddle in he's bed or to let him get in with us but i'm 6 months pregnant and theres going to be a new born in the cot next to my bed soon so i cant really be dealing with him in my bed too or with getting up and down all night to him & the baby! 

Im really hoping its just a phase and that it'll stop on its own soon... Im also wondering if expecting he's baby sister could be playing a part in why he wants to get in with us suddenly. Maybe seeing the cot next to the bed has affected him without me realizing 

Any advise or anyone who's been through something similar with this age ?

Trudie x


----------



## trudie100

trudie100 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just needed to vent as im going through this at the minute and its driving me insane! My 4 year old has always been a great sleeper, he goes down at 730 with a book and a cuddle and usually sleeps all night until about 7. He might wake up occasionally for a wee or a drink but 9 times out of 10 we dont hear from him all night.
> 
> Now the last couple of weeks all of that has changed. He's going down fine still and sleeping solidly until early hours of the morning & then he's coming in to my bed for a cuddle/asking to sleep with us/asking us to get in with him/saying he's had a bad dream/needs a wee/a drink.... any excuse to be awake basically!
> 
> We got into a bad habit when he was younger of getting in with him for a cuddle if he woke in the night so im really keen to aviod that so every time he wakes i've just been taking him back to bed, tucking him in and telling him to go to sleep. But within 10-15 mins he's calling me again 'mummy, mummy'.... ive tried ignoring him (and he just comes back into my room again) and i've tried going back in to re-settle him but nothing seems to work.
> 
> Last night i got really cross and refused to keep getting out of bed to take him back to he's room and made him go back by himself (which he did) but he was still back in my room again within half an hour and the more i kept putting him back the more upset he got to the point my OH had to go in and give him a cuddle in he's bed to get him back to sleep (exactly what I didnt want).
> 
> Im finding it really hard to not give in and just give him a cuddle in he's bed or to let him get in with us but i'm 6 months pregnant and theres going to be a new born in the cot next to my bed soon so i cant really be dealing with him in my bed too or with getting up and down all night to him & the baby!
> 
> Im really hoping its just a phase and that it'll stop on its own soon... Im also wondering if expecting he's baby sister could be playing a part in why he wants to get in with us suddenly. Maybe seeing the cot next to the bed has affected him without me realizing
> 
> Any advise or anyone who's been through something similar with this age ?
> 
> Trudie x


anyone? :cry:


----------



## twobecome3

how early is he waking up? what about try moving his bedtime later?


----------



## trudie100

twobecome3 said:


> how early is he waking up? what about try moving his bedtime later?

he sleeps all night until about 4am (sometimes 3) 

I was thinking about putting him to bed a bit later but wasnt sure if that was a good idea as he starts reception all day in September (he's just in nursery 3 hours a day every afternoon now) and he goes to bed about 730-745 at the minute x


----------



## Jenny Bean

My 14 month old daughter has never been a good sleeper.
She use to sleep in her crib until she got a double ear infection at 9 months old...now she sleeps with me and still wakes up 1-2 times a night. She has always gone to sleep late at 10 pm and she wriggles all night long...I am a zombie these days because I am worried about her rolling away.

If I do get her in her crib at night its only for a few hours...last night she was only in there for 2 hours. aaahhh does this ever get any better?


----------



## MelH

My son goes to sleep ok as long as we stick to his routine, however, he wakes up at night and walks around and then wakes up super early in the mornings. Because he is up so early he is exhausted by mid-morning. I would love it if he slept a bit later.


----------



## JumpingIn

Last night: After tantrumming all day he crashed out and fell asleep at 5.30pm

10pm: Woke for dummy
11pm: Woke for dummy
1am: Woke for milk
3am: Woke for milk
4.30am: Woke and chatted to himself for 20 minutes
7am: Up for the day

I'm weaning off the milk, starting tonight. He's 18 months!


----------



## MrsC10

I wish I had noticed this thread two weeks ago! Maybe I'd have a bit more sanity about myself than I have at the moment!

Our little lady has always been really good at going to bed. We've always just popped her in bed and walked out the room and she's fallen asleep on her own....not now...

I think it all stems from when we were staying at OH's parents for four nights. She had to share a room with us (she was in a travel cot) and was quite unsettled the first night because of the strange room. After that, she settled down a bit, but there were a couple of nights where we had to bring her in to bed beside us as she just wouldn't settle and we didn't want to keep the rest of the house up......que the start of the sleep problems.

Since we got home, DD won't go to sleep at night or for her nap unless one of us is in the room with her. If we leave, she screams bloody murder! When she falls asleep at night, she very regularly wakes up crying and we have to go through and sit with her. I'm exhausted. 
We've tried a number of things. She's got two night lights in her room (always has had this) so we tried switching one off, then the other, then both....nothing. We tried leaving her door open...nothing. We've tried teddies, no teddies, water, no water, gradual retreat, walk in walk out....all to no avail.

I'm running out of methods to try! We've got the cry it it out method left (I really want to avoid this) or controlled crying (willing to give it a shot) still to go. She also has a glitter lamp which I haven't tried yet. I thought maybe her being able to watch this at night would be quite calming and help her drift off to sleep and get her back on track? Any advice or support very much appreciated xx


----------



## JumpingIn

Up at 10, 11, 11.30 and 1 last night. Up for the day at 5.55


----------



## loeylo

I literally feel like I might die of exhaustion.

Gracie is normally a good sleeper. For the last two weeks she has been hellish. It all started with a stomach bug, and now she is teething.

She wont sleep without being held. Every time we put her down she wakes up! It takes maybe 5-6 attempts to get her to sleep in her cot, and at least 10 minutes between attempts to resettle her. 

Last night she went down at about 10, then was up at 12:30 until 2:10 screaming blue murder. Stayed asleep until 3:30 and then didn't go back to sleep until 5:45. Then up for the day at 8am.

She didn't nap today except maybe 10 minutes in the car. Went down relatively easy tonight (8pm) but got up at 12:30. Its now 2am and she still isn't in her bed (she is sleeping on me on the sofa)

My entire holidays have been ruined by her. I am dreading going back to work as there is no way I can function. Mu partner has also not been much of a help so we have been arguing about that too.


----------



## Delamere19

My DS is 3 at the end of the month and I honestly can not for the life in me work out his sleep routine. He has been going through a phase of not wanting to go bed and it has been hell. He is really attached to me and I think that is part of the issue. It's got to the point where he goes to sleep in our bed then we move him to his bed when he's been asleep a while. Then the last 3 nights he has gone in his bed, he hasn't been happy but he has gone to sleep after 15/20 mins. Tonight he won't go again and he's currently laid next to me in our bed awake but only just. I don't get him. It's really hard to know what to do. I have a 6 year old DS too and he has never been a problem sleeper. I also feel guilty about not being able to spend as much time with him with all this. I'm at my wits end. I feel bit annoyed cos I try to use something like rapid return but daddy is really weak and after 5 mins will bring him back in the living room. It's causing us to not really see eye to eye and we have ended up spending so many nights sleeping apart due to DS coming in to bed and taking up all the room!


----------



## gingajewel

My eight month has never slept through the night, on a good night she will wake up once for her dummy, last night she went to bed at 8.00, slept till 1.30 and then was awake till 4.30 then dropped off till 7.30.
She just won't go back to sleep in the night if she wakes up and I don't no what to do at all, so tired all the time!


----------



## Delamere19

Currently sat feeling like an awful mummy listening to my son cry for me. I honestly don't know what else to do with him. I feel really guilty saying it but I don't really enjoy parenting when he is like this.......&#128542;


----------



## loeylo

Delamere19 said:


> Currently sat feeling like an awful mummy listening to my son cry for me. I honestly don't know what else to do with him. I feel really guilty saying it but I don't really enjoy parenting when he is like this.......&#128542;

I feel the same. I had almost no sleep again last night. Had to go for a nap at 3pm, luckily my partner was only working half a day today so he could take her for a bit but I still only managed 30 mins as my phone went. We also had my partners two nieces for the day so that was tiring (although they helped look after Gracie!)


----------



## MelH

My son goes to sleep fine but then wakes up at night and can't go back to sleep it is exhausting although he still wakes up extremely early


----------



## Jenny Bean

Since 8 months old because of a double ear infection, my daughter has been co sleeping with me...I cannot get her to sleep in her crib she just screams more and louder as she gets older. She also wakes every 3 hours or earlier for boobie milk...ahhh...I don't know how I am going to break my toddler of these bad habits. She won't even nap in her crib with me but does so fine for my MIL.


----------



## Iris45

We tried leaving her door open...nothing. We've tried teddies, no teddies, water, no water, gradual retreat, walk in walk out....all to no avail.

I'm running out of methods to try! We've got the cry it it out method left (I really want to avoid this) 



Not sure if you already passed this problem and if so I would appreciate if you share what did it take. I have been going thru the same with my 14 month old for about a week now, only for us it was absolutely no routine change and I cannot figure out what triggers the hysterical screams at nap and bed times now, when I leave the room. Well after trying everything you discribe above and a few completely sleepless nights ( and my son never, not once slept thru without ups getting up to him 2-3 times a nights as is, ) I resorted to cry it out approach. First time it took about 30 minutes ( it was 3 am, and I went for it after about an hour of trying to put him down and having to come back because he cried immediately after I left room !); now 4 days later its about 5-8 minutes of screaming, when he finally gives up and lays down- but if you go and check on him too early- when he is still awake- buckle up, it will start it all over again. So really, even if you think you kid asleep because he has been quiet for few minutes, wait to check on him for for more. - that is my advise base on resent experience dealing with it


----------



## Twag

Why oh why will my DD not sleep through the night :wacko: She goes down to bed just fine but she wakes up all night so for example last night:

Bed at 7
she woke at 9 crying - shushed her back to sleep
woke at 10.20 crying - shushed her back to sleep
woke at 11 crying hysterically - cuddled her & fed her to calm down back to sleep
woke at 1.30 crying - took her to my bed
she then proceeds to fidget and whinge all night

This is pretty much most evenings although last night was pretty bad - not sure what else to do tbh she is 16 months but it is like still having a newborn (in fact I am sure she was better as a newborn)

Thing is she is just so happy & smiley I cannot be annoyed with her


----------



## Rhea Santiago

My son is really hard enough to control his tantrums specially when he's tired and sleepy. At the age of 3,he usually shows some tantrums during late noon since its nap time and we usually had a fight because he doesn't want to go to our room. He just simply want to play outside then later on, screams aloud and throw some things on the floor cause he's very tired already but doesn't want to take a nap. I really had a hard time putting him to bed. But if its already night time, he will suddenly lie to bed but cannot sleep if I will not tell him a bedtime story. At least he can sleep comfortably at night. My problem was just during his nap times.


----------



## Twag

Twag said:


> Why oh why will my DD not sleep through the night :wacko: She goes down to bed just fine but she wakes up all night so for example last night:
> 
> Bed at 7
> she woke at 9 crying - shushed her back to sleep
> woke at 10.20 crying - shushed her back to sleep
> woke at 11 crying hysterically - cuddled her & fed her to calm down back to sleep
> woke at 1.30 crying - took her to my bed
> she then proceeds to fidget and whinge all night
> 
> This is pretty much most evenings although last night was pretty bad - not sure what else to do tbh she is 16 months but it is like still having a newborn (in fact I am sure she was better as a newborn)
> 
> Thing is she is just so happy & smiley I cannot be annoyed with her

19 months in and she still does not sleep all night :wacko:

She goes to bed at 7.30 (I feed to sleep as it is the easiest way no judging) she may or may not wake at around 10 when she has a little cuddle and back to sleep and then she either wakes at 1.30 (if she didn't wake at 10) or 3 (if she did) and you know what I am so knackered I just bring her into our bed

My son who is 3 has started to wake in the night and is hysterical if we try to get him back into his bed 

So yeah I am running on empty with working full time and I am SO DAMN TIRED

rant done


----------

